#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-14
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> thomi, hey are you about?
<davmor2> Morning all
<elfy> morning davmor2
<elfy> morning phillw
<slickymaster> morning all
<om26er> bug 1239643
<ubot5> bug 1239643 in powerd (Ubuntu) "screen brightness goes to default before screen turns off" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239643
<om26er> can anyone please confirm that
<om26er> ubuntu-qa anyone with a mako is this bug happening for you?
<om26er> bug 1239660
<ubot5> bug 1239660 in gst-plugins-bad1.0 (Ubuntu) "[mako] In-Browser videos don't play" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239660
<pitti> om26er: I saw it last week still; currently flashing to latest image, can retry with that
<om26er> pitti, ok, thanks
<jibel> om26er, 1239643 confirmed on build 96
<om26er> bug 1239643
<ubot5> bug 1239643 in powerd (Ubuntu) "screen brightness goes to default before screen turns off" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239643
<om26er> jibel, thanks
<om26er> jibel, change the status to confirmed, please ;)
<jibel> om26er, wrt. 1239660 do you have an example because I never found an online video I could play
<om26er>  want me to give you a torrent ?
<om26er> jibel, let me give you a link.
<om26er> jibel, http://vodo.net/personofinterest
<jibel> om26er, works here. mako build 96
<jibel> well, what is called HD, is a jumpy stamp size video, but I can hear the sound
<om26er> jibel, right, if sound is working then its good. There was no sound for me at all.
<jibel> om26er, it didn't work on previous builds, are you using 96?
<om26er> jibel, I am now. I was on an old build a few hours ago
<phillw> belated hi elfy :)
<elopio> good morning!
<slickymaster> afternoon elopio
<thomi> morning
<phillw> hi thomi
<doug5> hello
<davmor2> morning thomi
<phillw> has anyone seen balloons about today?
<stgraber> it's a bank holiday in the US and Canada
<phillw> stgraber: that's convenient :P
<phillw> stgraber: just as a shot in the dark, do you know how http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-s-incoming-bug-tasks.html# is built? Is it a job that needs to be run, or is it supposed to crawl bug reports?
<stgraber> it's a cronjob running every hour or so and looking at bug reports
<phillw> stgraber: most odd, any idea why it has not picked up bug 1220165
<ubot5> bug 1220165 in parted (Ubuntu) "Error informing the kernel about modificatons" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220165
<stgraber> because it's not targeted for saucy
<stgraber> anyway, that bug is almost fixed and should be in the next rebuild
<phillw> stgraber: okies, I'll shut up before I step out of line again :D
<phillw> I'll pull in the bugs from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds for the Lubuntu-QA meeting to check which are flavor / release agnostic but prevent an install :)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-15
<phillw> knome: are you near your computer?
<pitti> Good morning
<phillw> pitti: good morning, hope you had a good hew hours sleep.
<pitti> phillw: indeed, thanks! how are you?
<phillw> pitti: awaiting the rush of bug 1220165 being re-spun. That's the only error I'm seeing for installer
<ubot5> bug 1220165 in parted (Ubuntu) "Error informing the kernel about modificatons" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220165
<phillw> pitti: there is https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194898 but, heck; that's only been there since June LP
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1194898 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "resize tool does not show partition numerical sizes" [High,Confirmed]
<phillw> :P
<phillw> pitti: could i ask a massive favour? As https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220165 is marked fixed released, when can it it be spun into the ISOs'?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1220165 in parted (Ubuntu) "Error informing the kernel about modificatons" [Critical,Fix released]
<pitti> phillw: I would think infinity is on that; but I suggest to ask in #ubuntu-release, I'm not involved with the release process/ISO spinning
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel, ça va ?
<jibel> bonjour pitti, ça va et toi? comment était le Taekwondo?
<phillw> pitti: I',
<pitti> jibel: c'était bien, merci; not too hard yesterday, we were practicing forms a lot
<phillw> I'm not allowed on -release area; ces't la vie.
<Noskcaj> phillw, Are you actually not allowed there anymore?
<phillw> Noskcaj: per my breaking of the CoC; no, I am not. You may ask on there when it is expected for the re-spin correct https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220165 will be available :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1220165 in parted (Ubuntu) "Error informing the kernel about modificatons" [Critical,Fix released]
<phillw> Noskcaj: I've had a hard enough time for being told the bug was not "entered into bugs that would have to be solved for saucy list". I'd have got banned all over again over that :(
<phillw> infinity: <<gentle ping >>
<phillw> elfy: a very gentle nudge.... are you in awake mode?
<elfy> just
<phillw> elfy: do you need more coffee before I ask about a bug?
<elfy> more tea possibly - but ask away and if I can answer I will :p
<phillw> elfy: as every one knows, I'm persona non gratis on the -release area. Would you be so kind as to ask as to when it is expected for the re-spin correct https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220165 will be available :) it does affect all teams just so I can let the testers know. there has been no notifications of respins on the the mailing lists :/ c'est la vie.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1220165 in parted (Ubuntu) "Error informing the kernel about modificatons" [Critical,Fix released]
<elfy> phillw: I asked - but if I don't get a reply in the next 40 minutes it'll be this afternoon before I see it
<phillw> elfy: that will be i
<phillw> finw
<phillw> *fine*
<elfy> phillw: can't you request a rebuild once the fix is released?
<phillw> elfy: as there is no notification by email / etherpad of fixes being there; I cannot ask for a respin :D
<elfy> phillw: I get mails from bugs I'm subscribed too - tells me when fix released
<phillw> elfy: so do I; but tgat is not the same as in available for a build:)
<elfy> well - the likelihood of me noticing in -release is slim - just so you know :)
<apw> phillw, i think you'll find the whole of the release team was up pretty late (my time) so i suspect there is some sleeping involved
<apw> phillw, but i am keen to test that same specific bug, so will be watching for the respins
<phillw> apw: as there no announcements made on the ML's as to why re-spins are being made, us testers are just mushrooms :D
<apw> phillw, in my experience the #ubuntu-release channel is the only place the whys and wherefores are announced
<phillw> apw: they used to have an ether pad :
<phillw> :)
<DanChapman> morning all
<slickymaster> morning all
<infinity> phillw: A respin will be happening for the partition bug soon, yes.
<knome> phillw, i'm here.
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> gema, I think bug 1234185 is fixed. could you confirm?
<ubot5> bug 1234185 in signon-ui (Ubuntu) "Login to some online accounts unavailable from settings" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234185
<gema> jibel: confirmed, it is fixed
<nuclearbob> ubuntu-qa, or anyone, for that matter: is there an easy way to check if the phone has a gps location?
<davmor2> nuclearbob: maps.google.com :)
<davmor2> nuclearbob: I think jfunk had a piece of code that I am trying to track down it might be on the wiki so I'll look there
<nuclearbob> davmor2: okay, thanks.  That wasn't working the last time I tried it on maguro, so I'll try again today
<davmor2> nuclearbob: it kept switching back off from the indicator when I tried yesterday
<rhuddie> nuclearbob, yes I have  just done some location testing. Beware it can take up to 15 mins to get a GPS fix from cold start...
<davmor2> rhuddie: ouch
<davmor2> that is ridiculous
<nuclearbob> rhuddie: good to know.  I'll try it when I'm outside
<davmor2> rhuddie: how did you test by the way/
<davmor2> ? even
<rhuddie> Assisted GPS doesn't seem to be supported yet, that speeds things up a lot
<rhuddie> I tested using google maps
<rhuddie> to get a location fix
<nuclearbob> I'll try that again, last time it told me it couldn't get a fix
<rhuddie> yeah, you have to be patient :)
<davmor2> rhuddie: now you think I have patients :D
<rhuddie> make sure the GPS settings are enabled in  the location notifiers too
<nuclearbob> all right
<pitti> fginther, jibel: I'd appreciate some ideas how to set up the phonesim tests/dependencies; I followed up in https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/messaging-app/phonesim-tests/+merge/191121
<pitti> there's some conflict between the "tests with phonesim" and "tests with real SIM" packages, but I'm not sure how much the latter actually work
<fginther> pitti, the maguro had the same failure as otto, "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<fginther>  messaging-app-connected-autopilot : Conflicts: ofono-phonesim-autostart but 1.19-0ubuntu4 is to be installed"
<pitti> fginther: ok, expected; I don't think we can sensibly run both tests in the same environment without root privileges to control phonesim
<fginther> pitti, both test runners attempt to install all debs produced by the build
<pitti> fginther: that's what I asked about in my mail the other day, how to activate phonesim automatically (and "package with upstart job" was proposed)
<pitti> fginther: do the -connected tests for messaging/dialer actually do something useful?
<pitti> they don't have much code, and require manual configuration
<fginther> pitti, I honestly don't know what's in there. Is there harm in having them both installed?
<fginther> pitti, but just running the phonesim tests?
<pitti> fginther: no harm, but the phone simulator will "shadow" any real SIM
<pitti> fginther: as I said, the connected tests don't really do anything useful unless our CI machines all have the config file in $HOME; do they?
<fginther> pitti, no they are not setup to run those
<pitti> fginther: ok; I'll push dropping the Conflicts:, and see how far that gets then
<fginther> pitti, so the harm comes when we do want to run the connected tests and the phonesim is running
<pitti> fginther: right
<pitti> fginther: that's why I started with adding the conflicts:, to avoid confusion
<fginther> got it
<pitti> fginther: it'd be easier if the test itself could turn on/off phonesim, but it requires root
<pitti> fginther: oh wait, I could make them spit out a big error message if phonesim is running
<pitti> that's less intrusive than the conflicts:
<fginther> pitti, that would be good. I'm sure we'll forget this converstation inside 2 months
<fginther> at least I will
<fginther> pitti, I think to solve this problem, we need to support some selective package installation inside the test runner, instead of just blindly installing them all
<pitti> fginther: at least once we actually do "real" connected tests in CI
<fginther> pitti, right
<pitti> fginther: but with phonesim we actually get quite far
<fginther> pitti, and I think for MPs, that may be all the further we ever get
<pitti> so my gut feeling is we don't really need to actually run real sim/hw tests for every MP, as everything on top of ofono (the apps, telephony-service, telepathy stack, etc.) doesn't really carea about specific hw
<fginther> pitti, agreed
<pitti> fginther: ok, thanks; I'll drop the conflict, add the warning/skip for connected tests
<pitti> fginther: just pushing a new commit will re-trigger tests, right?
<fginther> pitti, yes
<pitti> fginther: great, thanks for your time!
<fginther> pitti, you're welcome
<pitti> $ autopilot run messaging_app_connected
<pitti> fun, that immediately crashes without proper configuration
<pitti> fginther: how come that the CI tests never complained about the completely broken messaging_app_connected tests then?
<pitti> fginther: (they always immediately crash unless you have a valid ~/.testnumbers.cfg)
<plars> psivaa: have you checked out ubuntu one account setup in ubiquity? I got it to work once yesterday, but it's failing for me again now
<pitti> fginther: or more fundamentally, how does it determine which tests to run? is that in that big magic manually maintained cu2d list, or do they just run all autopilot tests they can find?
<xnox> plars: hm?
<plars> xnox: it's just getting stuck there
<plars> xnox: after entering my login info
<xnox> plars: =( it really shouldn't, anything in syslog?
<fginther> pitti, it is in the big magical cupstream2distro-config file
<xnox> plars: is that "personal" u1 accounts, or 2fa enabled one?
<psivaa> plars: it's working for me.. atleast the setup stage
<fginther> pitti, it only runs one autopilot test suite
<psivaa> i have not used it after the installation though
<plars> xnox: it's 2fa
<plars> xnox: it worked for me once yesterday though - one difference is that I typed a wrong password first on this attempt
<xnox> plars: that doesn't work, you should either get a warning message, or skip through to slideshow (and in the installed system, not working at all)
<xnox> plars: hm.
<plars> debconffilter_done: ubi-ubuntoone (current: ubi-ubuntuone)
<plars> xnox: ^ is he last message in syslog
<xnox> plars: can you paste all of it?
<xnox> plars: one line is not helpful at all =)
<xnox> plars: pastebinit or something.
<plars> xnox: I know, it's on another system so it was just something quick I could do... one moment
<plars> xnox: paste.ubuntu.com/6240550
<plars> xnox: installer/debug.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6240552
<xnox> plars: is that stuck? as in didn't switch to slideshow / finish the install?
<xnox> plars: from u1 plugin point of view it's all fine.
<plars> xnox: I'm still at the ubuntu one account screen with the spinner and the options "log in later" "back" Continue
<pitti> fginther: ah, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/view/head:/stacks/saucy/phone.cfg has "messaging_app" for for messaging-app, not the -connected ones; I see
<plars> xnox: it doesn't seem to let me select any of them right now though
<pitti> fginther: so that's fine, it should actually run the new phonesim tests now. /me eagerly awaits :)
<psivaa> plars: i tried entering a wrong password, it notified of that and then when i clicked login later the installation continues
<psivaa> plars: and i get the email/password error message in the syslog as well
<plars> psivaa: perhaps the difference was that I entered the right password after entering the wrong one once?
<psivaa> plars: ahh i dint try that, will do that now :)
<psivaa> plars: entering the right password after wrong one also works for me.. not sure if installation path etc makes any difference
<plars> psivaa: I'm hitting a lot of launchpad.net/bugs/864530 on both i386 and amd64
<psivaa> bug 864530
<ubot5> bug 864530 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime-service crashed with signal 5 in ffi_call_SYSV()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864530
<slickymaster> afternoon all
<psivaa> plars: i do too for every install but it does not affect any usage though
<plars> psivaa: yeah
<elopio> good morning team.
<davmor2> elopio: hey dude
<cgoldberg> morning elopio
<elopio> o/
<jibel> hi elopio
<balloons> hello elopio
<balloons> jibel, did you get back with DanChapman about setting up ubiquity?
<balloons> I know it's a mad dash these past couple weeks
<jibel> Hey balloons
<jibel> balloons, no I couldn't do much on ubiquity sadly, phone takes all my time
<balloons> no worries, I thought that might have been the case
<elfy> balloons: seen reply to merge thing - did you note what I said in the e-mail?
<balloons> elfy, about syncing the changes to the tracker?
<elfy> yea
<balloons> elfy, shouldn't be an issue to sync them as they are minor tweaks and bugfixes
<balloons> however you are correct none of them are synced
<elfy> I know they aren't - if it's ok to whack them through I'll do it as soon as I can if you want
<balloons> I planned to sync them both right now actually ;-)
<elfy> okey doke - I can forget all about it then
<balloons> indeed, hehe.. thanks!
<elfy> I'll follow up with any of the others needing the same change now we've got wording how we want for these ones I've been fiddling with
<balloons> elfy, that would be wonderful.
<elfy> balloons: consider it written on a scrap of paper in pencil then :p
<balloons> elfy, hehe.. I know all about stuff like that
<elfy> :)
<DanChapman> hey balloons, jibel and elfy
<balloons> hey DanChapman
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<jibel> hey DanChapman
<cgoldberg> elopio, Autopilot Working Group meeting on my calendar for today 20:30 UTC.   I think we canceled last weeks hangout?  You up for it today if thomi is?  I think weekly meeting about AP is a good idea
<cgoldberg> elopio, I also bought a webcam and need to do a hangout to try it out :)  So, I'll be live!
<elopio> cgoldberg: I have never attended one, but I can, sure.
<elopio> cgoldberg: oh, nice. So long without seeing you... :)
<cgoldberg> :)
<cgoldberg> ive grown a beard (by accident/lazyness) since the sprint
<elopio> jeje, that's the same reason I have one.
<davmor2> cgoldberg, elopio: admit it, you realised my breakage power is contained in my beard and realised you needed one too, to be as good at breaking stuff ;)
<elopio> davmor2: I won't admit it. I have a beard to survive the harsh Costa Rican winter.
<davmor2> elopio: What harsh Costa Rican winter?
<davmor2> elopio: let me guess it protects your chin from sunburn
<davmor2> elopio: :D>
<cgoldberg> davmor2, you have a proper beard.. like trimmed.  I just forget to shave for a month and have scraggly hacker beard
<davmor2> cgoldberg: hahaha
<pitti> jibel: are you the right person to ask about tests like https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/1185/console ?
<pitti> it seems it ran: /var/local/autopilot/setup.log: I: Running messaging_app
<pitti> and then no further test ("No test left to run")
<pitti> but there's no output for that test, just https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/1185/artifact/results/autopilot/results/test_messaging_app.xml (which is all 0)
<pitti> so, apparently the test was skipped, which is some bug; but what exactly is the failure here?
<dkessel> good evening. does this sound familiar to you:
<dkessel> on upgrade to saucy, the desktop uses the wrong keyboard layout.
<dkessel> temporary solution: switch to virtual console (ctrl+alt+f1) and back....
<jibel> pitti, well, that's odd. It's like there is no test in messaging_app
<dkessel> balloons ^ - any idea which package to check for existing known bugs?
<balloons> dkessel, weird
<balloons> hmm keyboard layout
<jibel> fginther, would you know what's wrong with https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/1185/console ?
<dkessel> I just managed to lock an online account because of typing the password wrong three times in a row :/
<jibel> fginther, all the packages are installed but it's like autopilot doesn't find any test for testsuite messaging_app
<balloons> dkessel, ouch
<jibel> pitti, I suppose autopilot run messaging_app works locally?
<balloons> dkessel, what does the layout settings say?
<balloons> are they not what they are supposed to be?
<fginther> jibel, autopilot starts, but appears to bail out almost immediately
<dkessel> dkessel, "De" - which is correct. But the layout is definately english after booting
<balloons> dkessel, look in 'text entry' under system settings
<balloons> look good? how about language and keyboard settings?
<jibel> fginther, right, and it doesn't crash because it produces an xml file with 0 test run. like if messaging_app testsuite is empty
<fginther> jibel, the MP didn't change the dir structure perhaps?
<dkessel> balloons, "language settings": hmmm it says language support is not installed completely...
<dkessel> balloons, i thought that only installs manuals and spell checking stuff
<fginther> jibel, does phonesim run on x86? it looks like all the tests may have been skipped due to have_phonesim== False?
<fginther> jibel, looks like ofonod started according to syslog, timestamps indicate this was done before autopilot ran
<pitti> jibel: yes, that's how I develop it
<balloons> dkessel, what about the keyboard?
<dkessel> dkessel, the settings say german... no english in the list
<dkessel> balloons, i mean... lol
<balloons> I'm just curious what's going on? Are you saying everything works after you switch to a vterm?
<dkessel> balloons, yup. when the vterm login prompt shows, the keyboard layout is german
<dkessel> and after switching back to X, it stays
<dkessel> balloons, could the new indicator icon for the keyboard layout be influencing it?
<balloons> dkessel, that's my thinking perhaps
<balloons> does it say en?
<dkessel> balloons, it says "De"
<dkessel> all the time
<balloons> keyboard layout?
<balloons> and text entry input also de?
<balloons> if so, then I think I've got enough understanding :-)
<dkessel> yup
<balloons> want to file the bug then dkessel ?
<balloons> let's see.. ubuntu-bug and which package
<dkessel> balloons, yes i'll do in a few minutes
<balloons> dkessel, looking for existing bugs.. I'll pass along what I see
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1231520
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231520 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Desktop image ignores installation language setting for locale" [Undecided,New]
<dkessel> balloons, hmmm. but i upgraded... from raring. no fresh installation here
<balloons> dkessel, ahh, gotcha
<dkessel> balloons, and i guess the geographic location detected for me should be germany too
<balloons> what does locale return for you dkessel ?
<dkessel> de_DE.UTF-8 balloons
<balloons> yep, it all looks correct.. this is something sneaky
<balloons> dkessel, I would file against ubuntu-control-center, but I feel like there is more
<balloons> err gnome-control-center, my bad
 * balloons checks this time
<balloons> dkessel, more fun :-) what does /etc/default/keyboard look like?
<dkessel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241805/
<balloons> darn, also unexciting
<balloons> looking in here https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-keyboard and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/ shows me nothing simimlar
<balloons> dkessel, one final question.. does the indicator allow you to select a different layout?
<balloons> and if you say change it and swap it back does it fix everything>
<dkessel> balloons, yes, that works...
<dkessel> looking at the bugs for indicator-keyboard it really does look a bit messed up i must say....
<dkessel> going to check behaviour after reboot again....
<dkessel> balloons, after rebooting> back on english lazout
<dkessel> argh
<balloons> sounds like you've got a nice bug report now
<balloons> and yes, argh!
<balloons> mention it was an upgrade not fresh install
<dkessel> balloons, k thanks
<balloons> ty dkessel :-)
<dkessel> balloons, bug 1240198 :)
<ubot5> bug 1240198 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "wrong keyboard layout active after booting into desktop, after upgrade to saucy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240198
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello!
<Letozaf_> balloons, howzit ?
<balloons> did you perchance experience dkessel's bug ^^?
<dkessel> hehe, good idea
<balloons> Letozaf_, busy :-) How's about yourself?
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine
<balloons> dkessel, I ask because Letozaf_ potentially might use a non-english keyboard/locale.. but maybe not :-)
<balloons> I'm excitied for the release
<Letozaf_> balloons, for the keyboard, I have an Italian keyboard but I keep US English layout, so I do not know about the problem
<balloons> Letozaf_, gotcha, thanks
<dkessel> meh :) well, let's see what happens with the bug... i gotta go, bye!
<Letozaf_> balloons, what about the rssreader app test ? has it got problems ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, apparently so
<balloons> I wasn't around yesterday
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I know it was an American holiday of some king
<balloons> Letozaf_, well it's not the only one.. lots of stuff
<Letozaf_> sorry kind
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah sure!
<balloons> yes we must celebrate the re-discovery of north america by columbus :p
<balloons> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/mako/97:20131015:20131015/4730/
<balloons> rssreader; http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/mako/97:20131015:20131015/4730/ubuntu-rssreader-app-autopilot/
<Letozaf_> balloons, suppose there is nothing I can do to help you guys out
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean for solving the problems
<Letozaf_> balloons, for the failing tests
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can certainly help out :-)
<balloons> Any errors you see should be reproducable and fixable
<balloons> you have a device after all!
<balloons> :-p
<balloons> did you see my note about how to run autopilot tests with click packages?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I read it but did not try it
<Letozaf_> balloons, I can try now :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, got a minute and want to try?
<balloons> ahh ok, perfect
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure
<balloons> I'll walk you through it
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> so make a folder to branch some tools into and to place a script
<Letozaf_> ok done
<balloons> bzr branch lp:~sergiusens/+junk/click_ready
<Letozaf_> ok got it
<balloons> Letozaf_, http://pastebin.com/rpqpLwBV
<balloons> save that as a bash script.. then run it with the 3 args you see on top
<balloons> so testclick.sh lp:ubuntu-rssreader-app com.ubuntu.rssreader rssreader_app  I believe is the command for rssreader
<thomi> morning
<balloons> make sure your phone is plugged in
<balloons> morning thomi
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get errors
<Letozaf_> balloons, just a second
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok where at?
<balloons> btw it's testclick.sh lp:ubuntu-rssreader-app com.ubuntu.rssreader ubuntu_rssreader_app
<balloons> the tests are ubuntu_rssreader_app, not rssreader_app
<balloons> I was close :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! let me try again :)
<balloons> it runs for me after fixing that
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get ./testclick.sh: line 2: branch: command not found
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me check
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh you need to replace the tool_path
<balloons> after you branch the click_ready branch, put the full path in there as "tool_path"
<balloons> it's the first line
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry I just copied it
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok just a second
 * Letozaf_ changed PC and I-m missing phablet tools I will install them now
<balloons> yep need those too
 * Letozaf_ is installing
<balloons> Letozaf_, I spruced it up a little, hehe.. made is simple, but it pulls things each run this way: http://pastebin.com/rDhysJ2J
<Letozaf_> balloons, It ran and I got 2 failures :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you need the output of the failures ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I see this: No tracing available - install the python-autopilot-trace package!
<Letozaf_> balloons, do I need that python-autopilot-trace package_
<thomi> Letozaf_: do you want tracing?
<Letozaf_> thomi, I suppose it's best to
<Letozaf_> thomi, right ?
 * Letozaf_ is installing it
<thomi> Depends if you're ever going to look at the tracepoint logs, and what else you're running. You probably don't need it unless you're trying to debug mir issues right now
<thomi> it simply emits an LTTNG tracepoint at the start and end of every test
<Letozaf_> thomi, oh!
<Letozaf_> thomi, ok then better not install it :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, in the error output it says that '-testability' is an invalid option do you also get that ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, so at any rate you can now investigate and fix anything needed
<balloons> Letozaf_, umm, let me try
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'm updating atm so it'll be a few
<balloons> if they run I wouldn't worry to much about it
<Letozaf_> balloons, no they do not run :(
<balloons> Letozaf_, what do you have flashed to your device?
<balloons> adb shell cat /etc/media-info
<balloons> adb shell system-image-cli -i
<Letozaf_> balloons, Ubuntu 13.10 - armhf (20131014)
<Letozaf_> balloons, should be the last image
<balloons> Letozaf_, http://pastebin.com/UungwHsD
<Letozaf_> current build number: 96
<Letozaf_> device name: mako
<Letozaf_> channel: stable
<Letozaf_> last update: 2013-10-14 21:16:08
<Letozaf_> version version: 96
<balloons> ^^ that's the start  for me
<Letozaf_> version ubuntu: 20131014
<ubot5> Error: Ubuntu bug 20131014 could not be found
<Letozaf_> version device: 20131014
<Letozaf_> balloons, ooops sorry
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-) no worries. Ok so you have latest stable
<Letozaf_> balloons, this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6242232/
<balloons> ohh.. hmm.. Is the device on?
<balloons> make sure it's unlocked
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> so when it starts screen is on and it's unlocked?
<balloons> OHH
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me try with it unlocked, could have been locked
<Letozaf_> balloons, its the same with the device unlocked
<balloons> Letozaf_, I have seen that before I swear but I don't remember
<balloons> try a quick reboot of the device
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will
<Letozaf_> balloons, no :) after reboot the same happens, I changed PC could it be I have got some wrong version of some packet for intance ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, but the tests run on the device
<balloons> Letozaf_, coming up blank on what the issue is
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( sorry I cannot help :(
<balloons> Letozaf_, so according to the trace it just exits right away
<balloons> Letozaf_, did the click package install?
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me check
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh right.. yea it's not launching click
<balloons> Letozaf_, are you in r/w mode?
<Letozaf_> balloons, nope ! forgot :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, no you odn't need to be
<balloons> don't turn it on :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh!!
<balloons> Letozaf_, retry things using this script http://pastebin.com/rDhysJ2J
<balloons> the output should look like this:
<balloons> http://pastebin.com/73kCq0ZP
<balloons> Letozaf_, the key piece you want to see is "Click package com.ubuntu.shorts_shorts_0.2.114 has been launched"
<balloons> during the autopilot test run
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will try now
<nuclearbob> sergiusens: do you have a moment for me to bug you about video on maguro?
<robotfuel> elopio: ping
<elopio> robotfuel: pong.
<robotfuel> elopio: when you have a chance can you review the 3 merge proposals I have here https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/
<elopio> robotfuel: sure.
<robotfuel> elopio: slider isn't ready, because move(x, y) doesn't work on touch
<elopio> robotfuel: ack. I'm looking at them.
<slickymaster> good night all
<cgoldberg> thomi, hi.. is Autopilot meeting still on for.. now?.... i have it on my calendar
<thomi> cgoldberg: ugh, I should cancel those
<Letozaf_> balloons, I had a doubt where the script testclick was to be put, if inside the click_ready directory or in the directory I created for putting click_ready in
<thomi> cgoldberg: no one else is really working on AP these days
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I interrupted the script to look better
<Letozaf_> balloons, but now
<Letozaf_> balloons, bzr branch lp:~sergiusens/+jumck/click_ready gives me this error : bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/+jumck/click_ready/".
<Letozaf_> balloons, hope I didn't make a mess somewhere
<cgoldberg> thomi, i'd like to work on it :)  we don't have to meet today, but after release, I think it would be good to have a few people hacking on AP regularly and meeting
<cgoldberg> there's a few outstanding bugs I wanna tackle.. like refactoring some of the process management stuff to use psutil.. and to help with any needed new features or test coverage
<cgoldberg> .. and adding that hook so I can start/stop my process monitoring module from autopilot
<Letozaf_> balloons, no no, everything is ok now, bzr branch works :P
<thomi> cgoldberg: sure
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok :-) So everything works?
<balloons> Letozaf_, the second version just grabs everything it needs
<balloons> you can put it anywhere
<Letozaf_> balloons, no I was wondering if I put the script you pasted in the right place
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh fine
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me check again then
<Letozaf_> balloons, this is why I had that doubt:
<Letozaf_> letozaf@letozaf-pc:~/test-click-app$ ./testclick.sh lp:ubuntu-rssreader-app com.ubuntu.rssreader ubuntu_rssreader_app
<Letozaf_> Branched 37 revisions.
<Letozaf_> bzr: ERROR: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<Letozaf_> ./testclick.sh: line 25: cd: branch: No such file or directory
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so now the script ran, but still got previous error, let me confront it with your output
<Letozaf_> balloons, I got the error this is the error:
<Letozaf_> gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found
<Letozaf_> dpkg-source: warning: failed to verify signature on ./ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.46+13.10.20131011.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Letozaf_> dpkg-source: info: extracting ubuntu-ui-toolkit in ubuntu-ui-toolkit-0.1.46+13.10.20131011.2
<balloons> what's the full output?
<Letozaf_> balloons, nooo you also got that :(
<balloons> yep
 * Letozaf_ continues to check
<Letozaf_> balloons, the output looks just the same up to where the tests start
<balloons> it installs click and everything?
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me check again to be sure
<Letozaf_> balloons, you got 24 files pushed. 0 files skipped.
<Letozaf_> 121 KB/s (123409 bytes in 0.993s)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I-ve got 24 files pushed. 0 files skipped.
<Letozaf_> 89 KB/s (123837 bytes in 1.344s)
<Letozaf_> balloons, something is missing
<Letozaf_> balloons, check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6242494/
<Letozaf_> balloons, I must go now, I will be back tomorrow if you got time :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, sure
<balloons> the checkouts all look fun
<balloons> *fine
<balloons> a full dump would help, but it should just work
<balloons> no reason not to
<Letozaf_> I will paste you the full dump before going, just in case
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6242534/
<Letozaf_> balloons, anyway I only got 89 KB/s pushed while you got 121 KB/s
<Letozaf_> nooo that-s the speed :( arhg!
<Letozaf_> balloons, I must go to bed, anyway all 24 files were pushed :P
<balloons> ciao Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, night :D
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-16
<pitti> Godo morning
<jibel> Good morning
<om26er> ubuntu-qa does unity crash for you when you open a local song's preview
<pitti> om26er: you just copy some .ogg or .mp3 to ~/Music/ ?
<om26er> its like a 100% reproducible crash for me. I have the crash file in /var/crash but seems I cannot report the bug due to some reason
<om26er> pitti, yes mp3
<om26er> seems the crash is in qt itself
<jibel> om26er, no crash on mako #99
<om26er> jibel, All I did was flash 98 and then update to 99 from the update manager.
<om26er> I have changed nothing else :/
<jibel> om26er, do you have any specific steps to reproduce. I tried preview, play, switch back and forth to scope, switch between songs and no crash so far
<om26er> pitti, can I report a crash from my desktop using a crash file from the phone ?
<pitti> $ system-image-cli -i
<pitti> FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/log/system-image/client.log'
<pitti> WTH
<pitti> I just flashed this morning
<jibel> om26er, you can, you need to collect info on the pohne first
<om26er> jibel, I just open the preview and it hangs and eventually vanishes
<jibel> om26er, with apport-cli <crash file>
<pitti> om26er: I scp -r'ed an album to ~/Music/, now I see it on the leftmost unity page
<pitti> I can tap on one, and it starts playing
<pitti> i. e. I see the album cover
<om26er> pitti, if you press and hold on it. it will open its preview
<om26er> jibel, I tried apport-cli it get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244481/
<pitti> om26er: WFM
<om26er> *i
<pitti> om26er: you need to press "v" to collect data, then "s"
<pitti> next/prev doesn't work here, tohugh
<om26er> pitti, I pulled the crash file to my desktop and reported the crash with ubuntu-bug <crash_file> that worked
<om26er> bug 1240408
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1240408 could not be found
<pitti> om26er: right, as long as you collect information locally on the phone
<pitti> om26er: with the same approach I just reported bug 1240400
<ubot5> bug 1240400 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "dialer-app crashed with SIGSEGV in __GI___pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240400
<pitti> I can make dialer-app crash easily by receiving a phone call
<om26er> that looks like a mir crash as well :/
<rhuddie> anyone else notice that you can't close an app by long pressing on it? I'm on build 99
<pitti> om26er: yes
<pitti> Ubuntu 13.10 - armhf (20131015.2)
<pitti> which build is that?
<pitti> (I flashed devel-proposed this morning)
<om26er> rhuddie, you have to tap on the close icon now.. not the entire thumbnail. I contributed that fix ;)
<pitti> but system-image-cli doesn't work
<om26er> pitti, 99
<pitti> /var/log/system-image/ doesn't exist at all here
<rhuddie> om26er, ok thanks for clarification!
<pitti> it seems it gets removed on reboot or so
<pitti> om26er: thanks
<om26er> pitti, hey! I need to mock evolution data server to test address-book-app I have not looked into it much but do you think python-dbusmock will help ?
<pitti> om26er: that's what it is meant for indeed
<pitti> om26er: we don't have an existing template for e-d-s in dbusmock, it seems nobody mocked e-d-s before
<pitti> om26er: but I guess you only need a small subset of its D-BUS API
<om26er> pitti, yeah only need to save and delete a contact, and probably update
<pitti> ok, the API doesn't look *that* big
<jibel> pitti, I reported several "__GI___pthread_mutex_lock" and they've all been marked as duplicate of bug 1233988
<ubot5> bug 1233988 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "With Mir enabled: platform-api apps crash with SIGABRT in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler(), thrown from mir::client::DisplayConfiguration::copy_to_client()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233988
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks; retracer got me https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153888313/Stacktrace.txt which looks quite reasonable; I'll compare
<pitti> jibel: ah, it's very similar; I'll dupe it
<pitti> jibel: but it says "Mir fix released", apparently there's still something missing?
<pitti> jibel: I do have that mir version
<pitti> jibel: ah, your crash is a SIGABRT, I have a SEGV
<jibel> pitti, right, I don't really understand why they set the status to "fix released", this bug has already been reopen once, that'd need discussion with Saviq IMO
<jibel> ah okay
<jibel> 0.19+13.10.20131015.1-0ubuntu1 is on 99
<jibel> same version
<pitti> jibel: I'll look back into the messaging-app tests on amd64; it indeed looks like the tests get skipped
<rbasak> pitti: around? I think autopkgtest 2.3.7 is still regressed wrt. stdout/stderr handling and bug 1235189, though it doesn't completely fail now. It still isn't giving me test output on failure.
<ubot5> bug 1235189 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "adt-run broken except when used with adt-virt-null" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235189
<rbasak> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244581/ - from 2.3.3. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244585/ - from 2.3.7.
<pitti> rbasak: how does it fail now? In trunk I recently fixed something there
<pitti> rbasak: I fixed a bug with the -schroot runner, but that resulted in an OSError crash on mkfifo() when running adt-run as non-root
<pitti> so it looks like it's something else
<Saviq> pitti, jibel, it aborts 'cause Mir is not yet ready
<rbasak> I'm going to see how far I get today with adt-virt-lxc fixes from jibel's review. Hopefully I can get them all done and land it. Then everyone will be able to test against lxc more easily.
<pitti> rbasak: but would you mind re-trying with git head? (git://git.debian.org/git/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git)
<Saviq> pitti, jibel although that stacktrace should contain a qFatal() now
<rbasak> pitti: sure, I'll try now.
<Saviq> pitti, jibel, we're fixing unity8/unity-mir/mir to notify upstart when we're ready, so that maliit doesn't start too early
<pitti> rbasak: right, and let's fix that stdout/err regression too
<Saviq> pitti, jibel, if you see SIGABRT from maliit, ignore for now
<pitti> Saviq: that is for #1233988?
<Saviq> bug #1233988
<ubot5> bug 1233988 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "With Mir enabled: platform-api apps crash with SIGABRT in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler(), thrown from mir::client::DisplayConfiguration::copy_to_client()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233988
<Saviq> pitti, yes
<pitti> Saviq: ack
<pitti> rbasak: I suppose if you run that test with -null you do get stderr?
<jibel> Saviq, we were talking about bug 1240400, does dialer-app crashes for the same reason?
<ubot5> bug 1240400 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "dialer-app crashed with SIGSEGV in __GI___pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240400
<pitti> Saviq, jibel: that looks different; 5 tests before work fine, and Mir is definitively read
<pitti> y
<jibel> ok
<pitti> and it's a segfault, not an abort
<pitti> and dialer-app doesn't involve maliit, too
<Saviq> pitti, yeah, different
<rbasak> pitti: still no stderr with lxc and git HEAD: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244602/. Trying null next.
<jibel> Saviq, so why bug 1239522 as been marked as dupe of 1233988
<jibel> ?
<ubot5> bug 1233988 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1239522 With Mir enabled: platform-api apps crash with SIGABRT in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler(), thrown from mir::client::DisplayConfiguration::copy_to_client()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233988
<pitti> rbasak: ok, thanks for verifying
<jibel> *has
<Saviq> bug #1239522
<Saviq> ubot5, ping?
<Saviq> grr
<jibel> the bot shows the master report, and it is lazy and won't show it again because it already did it few minutes ago
<pitti> rbasak: I have explicit tests for -null and -chroot runners for stderr output; I manually tested with schroot, but I suppose lxc is plumbed differently, so I guess the logic is buggy for that
<rbasak> pitti: I've been wondering about the practicality of adding lxc tests (once it's landed of course). It'll need to hit cloud-images.u.c; that's OK, right?
<Saviq> jibel, not sure, they do look different to me, but maybe had the same underlying cause
<pitti> rbasak: for autopkgtest perhaps, but running the test suite locally should be really quick
<pitti> rbasak: for the -chroot tests I build a mini-chroot
<pitti> rbasak: perhaps that suffices for lxc as well
<slickymaster> morning all
<rbasak> pitti: how about if the lxc test only runs if a suitable lxc container is already defined? Then it is really quick.
<pitti> rbasak: that sounds fine
<pitti> rbasak: I might do something similar for the -schroot runner (I use that for e. g. postgresql testing)
<rbasak> pitti: IMHO, in the end we should all be using the lxc runner for speed, and the kvm runner for accuracy. None of it is ready yet of course.
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> rbasak: well, run-adt-test kind of provides a KVM runner (except "inside out"), it just lacks the "revert-testbed" part
<jibel> rbasak, couldn't we create a libvirt driver instead, so we'd have the same interface for lxc and kvm?
<rbasak> jibel: sort of. I have plans in this area. My tool "uvtool" now in universe is a front-end for libvirt and Ubuntu. I intend for it to include an lxc wrapper with a similiar interface (so there is a common interface for non-backend-specific features)
<rbasak> pitti: the null driver works as expected on git HEAD with my test: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244672/. I noticed it was giving real-time output as designed too.
<pitti> rbasak: oh, but no stderr
<rbasak> pitti: the set +x output is there which is stderr, but isn't tagged as such. I'm not sure what your intention is there.
<pitti> rbasak: ah right, it doesn't currently show stderr explicitly for rc != 0
<pitti> rbasak: I think that's ok
<pitti> for -null anyway, but it doesn't sound right for runners which don't have real-time output
<pitti> rbasak: I'll look into that
<rbasak> Thanks!
<pitti> rbasak: hah, in fact I just ran into that when writing some schroot runner tests
<rbasak> :)
<pitti> ah no, it's missing stdout
<pitti> rbasak: ok, I think I can reproduce this with the schroot runner, too; does your lxc container have /tmp bind-mounted?
<pitti> rbasak: I pushed a fix for missing out/err
<pitti> rbasak: and I added a test suite for the schroot runner with the "specify existing schroot" approach; the same ought to work for your lxc runner, so you can more or less just copy&paste the schroot test and adjust the environment variable and the runner args accordingly
<pitti> rbasak: mind testing current git?
<davmor2> Morning all
<rbasak> pitti: testing current git now.
<rbasak> pitti: still not working on 2.3.7-8-gf963945: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244970/
<pitti> rbasak: mind running with -d?
<pitti> rbasak: it should not use the teeing now
<rbasak> pitti: if you can grab just the adt-virt-lxc from my branch, then you can quite easily run it yourself. Just "sudo lxc-create -t ubuntu-cloud -n adt -- -s daily -r saucy" and then "adt-run --gain-root=sudo ... --- /path/to/adt-virt-lxc --ephemeral adt".
<rbasak> Sure I can run with -d. One minute.
<pitti> rbasak: lxc-create is running
<pitti> rbasak: did you actually call runner/adt-run from git? (or built/installed the pkg)
<rbasak> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244973/ for -d. Yes - I built and installed the package.
<rbasak> $ md5sum /usr/bin/adt-run
<rbasak> 327da15ec6b3efe0a47f9d663feb1b3a  /usr/bin/adt-run
<rbasak> $ md5sum ~/autopkgtest/git/runner/adt-run
<rbasak> 327da15ec6b3efe0a47f9d663feb1b3a  /home/ubuntu/autopkgtest/git/runner/adt-run
<rbasak> Is that what you expect?
<pitti> right, thanks
<pitti> rbasak: running that now, but it seems to take ages; lsx-ls --fancy says "RUNNING" without IPV4/6", and no progress for several minutes
<pitti> rbasak: is there a way to see what the container does?
<pitti> rbasak: I am trying "sudo lxc-console -n adt-virt-lxc-lthfcu", but that doesn't do anything
<pitti> i. e. it says "Connected to tty 1", but pressing enter doesn't give me a login prompt
<rbasak> pitti: I use "sudo lxc-attach -n adt-virt-lxc-lthfcu -- ps ax"
<pitti> uh, I got a new ephemeral instance now
<rbasak> It creates one for every rollback
<rbasak> eg. between build and every test
<pitti> ah
<pitti> so it perhaps just takes several minutes to boot
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245102/
<rbasak> That doesn't seem right.
<rbasak> I think maybe your lxcbr0 isn't working for DHCP?
<pitti> $ sudo lxc-attach -n adt-virt-lxc-iwapbe -- dmesg|pastebinit
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245108/
<pitti> rbasak: several apparmor denials
<rbasak> Forget adt-virt-lxc. Let's test LXC on its own first.
<pitti> yes
 * pitti control-C's and then runs the lxc-destroy bits to clean up the temp container
<rbasak> Try "sudo lxc-start-ephemeral -o adt -n foo"
<rbasak> That gives me a login prompt in about five seconds.
<pitti> conencted to tty1, not doing anything further visibly
<rbasak> Ctrl-a then q to kill that then
<pitti> yep, done that (that works)
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245120/ is the dmesg for container start
<rbasak> sudo lxc-clone adt foo and then we'll work on foo persistently
<pitti> cloned
<rbasak> I'm still waiting on mine :)
<pitti> (I wish I could do all that in /tmp
<rbasak> You can but the tools don't let you do it quickly/easily :-/
<pitti> I only have a 10 GB root, but 16 GB RAM
<pitti> too bad; schroot, kvm etc. all do that easily, and it's blazingly fast
<rbasak> Now do lxc-start -n foo, but have another window ready
<pitti> anyway, should I start foo?
<rbasak> Right
<rbasak> You get console output directly then
<pitti> cloud-init-nonet[1414.27]: waiting 10 seconds for network device
<pitti> cloud-init-nonet[1424.27]: waiting 120 seconds for network device
<rbasak> I get:
<rbasak> cloud-init-nonet[1020718.95]: waiting 10 seconds for network device
<rbasak> cloud-init-nonet[1020720.85]: static networking is now up
<rbasak> Let's wait for it to finish, then get you in, and you can fix the bridge from the host while testing from the guest
<pitti> $ ip a | pastebinit
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245144/
<rbasak> In fact, I think you can do it now. "sudo lxc-attach -n foo -- login -f root" in another window.
<pitti> logged in
<pitti> ip a says that eth0 has no address
<pitti> hm, no /var/log/syslog
<rbasak> Yeah nothing's started yet
<rbasak> It's still in early boot
<rbasak> I think we need to get your host to the point where "ifup eth0" works in that guest. Then we'll be good.
<pitti> ah, boot resuming
<pitti> cloud-init-nonet[1544.27]: gave up waiting for a network device.
<pitti> and then ssh key gen/locale stuff
<rbasak> 25700 ?        S      0:02 dnsmasq -u lxc-dnsmasq --strict-order --bind-interfaces --pid-file=/var/run/lxc/dnsmasq.pid --conf-file= --listen-address 10.0.3.1 --dhcp-range 10.0.3.2,10.0.3.254 --dhcp-lease-max=253 --dhcp-no-override --except-interface=lo --interface=lxcbr0 --dhcp-leasefile=/var/lib/misc/dnsmasq.lxcbr0.leases --dhcp-authoritative
<rbasak> Do you have a similiar process on your host?
<pitti> no I don't
<pitti> only the main one from NM
<pitti> lxc-dnsmasq: command not found
<pitti> oh, that's not a command I suppose
<rbasak> What's your /etc/defualt/lxc?
<rbasak> Also status lxc-net
<pitti> $ cat /etc/default/lxc | pastebinit  -
<pitti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245149/
<pitti> $ status lxc-net
<pitti> status: Unknown job: lxc-net
<pitti> rbasak: whic package is supposed to ship /etc/init/lxc-net.conf?
<pitti> oh wth, I have it
<pitti> $ sudo status lxc-net
<pitti> lxc-net start/running
<pitti> sorry, I thought status would work without sudo (through dbus)
<rbasak> lxc-net starts the dnsmasq process that you appear to be missing
<pitti> rbasak: btw, I installed lxc about half an hour ago on a saucy box that got installed on Monday
<rbasak> pitti: desktop or server?
<pitti> desktop
<rbasak> I wonder if it's conflicting with some dnsmasq desktop thing
<rbasak> Can you try restarting lxc-net?
<pitti> stopped and started, still no lxc-ish dnsmasq
<pitti> $ brctl  show
<pitti> bridge namebridge idSTP enabledinterfaces
<pitti> lxcbr08000.fe13863dc717novethCWCGU1
<pitti> (in case that's helpful)
<pitti> yay for not being able to copy&paste tabs
<rbasak> I think your interface is fine, from your earlier "ip show" on your host.
<pitti> vethCWCGU1 is up, but doesn't have a nontrivial IP
<rbasak> Hmm. I don't know what that part is.
<pitti> (i. e. no ipv4, and only a fe80:: ipv6)
<rbasak> I have many veth devices
<rbasak> That looks like a bug to me, but I think probably unrelated
<pitti> no dmesg output at all for all of above operations (i. e. no AppArmor denials in particular)
<rbasak> I presume I have one per LXC container I had started previously
<pitti> rbasak: right, that looks rather temporary; lxcbr0 does have an IP
<pitti> rbasak: but let's presume its the missing dnsmasq?
<rbasak> Yes, I believe it is.
<rbasak> It would certainly stop your guest getting DHCP
<rbasak> Next I'd "set -x" the upstart job, grab the output and then try running dnsmasq not as a daemon
<rbasak> But your guess is as good as mine
<pitti> a-haa
<pitti> I ran your dnsmasq from above
<pitti> dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket for 10.0.3.1: Address already in use
<rbasak> What's using it? The other dnsmasq?
<pitti> it shouldn't really
<pitti> rbasak: the NetworkManager one has --listen-address=127.0.1.1
<pitti> (and you really need that, otherwise you stop being able to resolve anything)
<pitti> rbasak: ah, red herring; I had aanother dnsmasq instance from an incomplete copy&paste of yor command, sorry
<pitti> rbasak: I manually started it now
<rbasak> Now ifup eth0 from the guest I suppose?
<rbasak> If that doesn't work then we can tcpdump for dhcp on the host and see if it's getting through
<pitti> rbasak: I just stopped the container and re-started
<rbasak> and/or what dnsmasq is doing
<rbasak> OK
<pitti> that was fast now
<rbasak> Great
<pitti> so for some reason dnsmasq doesn't start for me
<rbasak> So it works if you start dnsmasq manually, but not from the upstart job?
<pitti> yes, apparently
<pitti> hm, now stop/start lxc-net works, too
<pitti> WTH
 * pitti reboots to get a clean slate, brg
<pitti> brb
<pitti> rbasak: hm,  it's running after a reboot; weird heisenbug, sorry for the waste of time
<rbasak> np
<rbasak> Back to adt-virt-lxc then?
<rbasak> Let's see if that still works. Perhaps it'll trigger the heisenbug :)
<pitti> rbasak: start-ephemeral looks fine now
<pitti> rbasak: that's for a test that simply does an echo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245219/
<pitti> rbasak: looks good from here
<rbasak> That's odd.
<pitti> rbasak: with stderr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245222/
<pitti> also LGTM
<rbasak> pitti: maybe drop the stdout output?
<rbasak> pitti: if not I'll try again and maybe need to send you my source
<pitti> #!/bin/sh
<pitti> echo STDERR FTL! >&2
<pitti> that's my test now
<pitti> adt-run: & tree0t-hello:  - - - - - - - - - - results - - - - - - - - - -
<pitti> tree0t-hello         FAIL status: 0, stderr: STDERR FTL!
<pitti> adt-run: & tree0t-hello:  - - - - - - - - - - stderr - - - - - - - - - -
<pitti> STDERR FTL!
<pitti> $ AUTOPKGTEST_BASE=`pwd` runner/adt-run --gain-root=sudo --no-built-binaries /tmp/testpkg/ --- `pwd`/virt-subproc/adt-virt-lxc --ephemeral adt
<pitti> rbasak: ^ that was my command (to run from trunk)
 * pitti grabs some lunch, high time
<pitti> rbasak: yay for running into each other's nonreproducible bugs today :/
<rbasak> pitti: what's your md5 of runner/adt-run, please? Same as mine?
<pitti> 327da15ec6b3efe0a47f9d663feb1b3a
<rbasak> Yeah same as mine. Thanks.
<pitti> 9bb428d00471a23d4524d7bfee8bfac4  virt-subproc/adt-virt-lxc
<pitti> rbasak: ^ FTR
<pitti> (from your branch)
<rbasak> Thanks. Mine matches.
<pitti> rbasak: building the autopkgtest package and trying again
<rbasak> I've just reproduced my failure. I'll try your test case instead of mine.
<pitti> rbasak: send me your hello?
<pitti> rbasak: I installed the built autopkgtest, then
<pitti> $ adt-run --gain-root=sudo --no-built-binaries /tmp/testpkg/ --- ~/debian/autopkgtest/virt-subproc/adt-virt-lxc --ephemeral adt
<pitti> rbasak: still works fine
<davmor2> ubuntu-qa is anyone on a fresh flash?
<rbasak> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245246/ against hello 2.8-4 in saucy
<pitti> davmor2: I can re-flash mine in about 30 secs if needed
<pitti> rbasak: ah, *this* hello :) I used tests/testpkg and added a simple echo
<rbasak> pitti: ah. Is this because I'm allow-stderr?
<davmor2> pitti: have you set the timezone but not set a city in the clock app?
<pitti> rbasak: ah-haa, I didn't have allow-stderr
<rbasak> Seems so obvious now. Sorry I didn't mention that before.
 * rbasak writes all his tests with allow-stderr
<pitti> heh, I don't, so I tend to forget about it
<rbasak> And I forget to tell you about it, since I do it automatically :-/
<pitti> rbasak: right, confirmed (not specific to lxc, happens with all runners)
<rbasak> OK. Thanks. Sorry it took so long! At least we got there in the end I guess.
<pitti> rbasak: I thought to not print stderr separately with allow-stderr as one sees it in live output already, and allow-stderr essentially means "I don't care"
<pitti> rbasak: but we don't (ATM) have live-output with other runners
<rbasak> pitti: I do care! stderr provides valuable debugging information on failure.
<pitti> rbasak: yes, of course
<pitti> it's a bug :)
<rbasak> I see.
<rbasak> Sorry, I misunderstood.
<pitti> (just explaining how I got there)
<rbasak> Yeah that makes sense
<pitti> rbasak: so, I don't think we need to print it again for -null (for live output)
<pitti> but we of course must show it for the other runners
<pitti> combinatorial explosion FTW, good to have tests now
<rbasak> That seems reasonable. One comment though. Without allow-stderr, the difference between stdout and stderr matters. If they're not distinguished, then it may not be clear what is causing a failure.
<pitti> correct
<rbasak> This reminds me of annotate-output, though of course that is prone to races
<pitti> rbasak: I always show it without allow-stderr
<rbasak> Ah, I see. Got it.
<pitti> rbasak: (in trunk, at least; there are some bugs with 2.3.7)
<davmor2> pitti: if you have the timezone set but no city in the clock, can you add your city please and see how far out the time is?  I think it is treating the Default time as always being UTC which obivously it isn't if you set your timezone
<pitti> davmor2: so, I did set the timezone with something like "adb shell timedatectl set-timezone Europe/Berlin"
<pitti> davmor2: I think that means "yes" to your question from 10 mins ago
<pitti> phone shows correct time
<davmor2> pitti: now open the clock app and add you city to the clock app
<pitti> davmor2: system-settings shows Europe/Berlin, UTC+2 (correct)
<davmor2> pitti: is the clock app now +4 if you add your city
<pitti> davmor2: I. e. click on "time settings" in the indicator, to get system-settings?
<davmor2> rather than plus 2
 * pitti selects Augsburg
<pitti> bah, it doesn't go back automatically any more; I thought that got fixed already
<davmor2> pitti: as in the clock app rather than timezone or indicator clock
<pitti> davmor2: hang on, are we talking phone or desktop?
<davmor2> pitti: phone
<pitti> davmor2: oh, clock *app*
<pitti> sorry
<davmor2> yes app :)
<pitti> boo, no Augsburg in the search
<pitti> we do have that in the indicator ;)
<pitti> and no München!?!
<pitti> c'mon, that's the second largest city in Germany
<pitti> ah, if you search for "Munich" it shows "München"; go figure
<davmor2> haha
<pitti> davmor2: anyway, it now says "World... Muenchen 14:13" which is right
<pitti> davmor2: you think it adds the UTC offset twice?
<pitti> no search results for "new y". poor!
<pitti> a-haa
<pitti> davmor2: New York City (found it with just "new") says 00:14 which is wrong
<pitti> shoudl be 08:14
<davmor2> pitti: it did for me but I'll get some steps together and double check it, However I set the timezone via settings rather than adb so that might of had an effect
<pitti> davmor2: yeah; the settings eventually call timedated as well, but they might do some additional bits
<pitti> rbasak: fixed in trunk (added two new tests to reproduce the bug)
<rbasak> pitti: thanks!
<jibel> it would be too easy to use the same code than what is in ubiquity. all these timezone bugs have already been reported/fixed there
<xnox> hm?
<jibel> xnox, select a location, apply the right tz, all these details
<jibel> xnox, the phone is going through all these bugs again
<jibel> and also, 3 different places (clock, u-s-s, weather) to select a timezone and 3 different way to do it
 * jibel -ETESTINGOVERFLOW
<pitti> also, -EBADARCHITECTURE
<pitti> how come I don't get the same list of cities and searches in clock and the indicator?
<rbasak> pitti: confirmed fixed. Thank you!
<pitti> rbasak: \o/
<plars> psivaa: if you get a moment, could you try running software center after an install completes? see bug #1240530
<ubot5> bug 1240530 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with signal 5 in _XReadEvents()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240530
<psivaa> plars: ack
<psivaa> plars: i did not see that on my oem installation on a hardware with i386
<plars> psivaa: hmm... perhaps try it if you do one without network
<psivaa> plars: will do. but i hit bug #1240531 on my oem. but dont see any impacts on the usage
<ubot5> bug 1240531 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240531
<plars> psivaa: I'm actually doing an oem install right now, I'll see if it happens to me there
<psivaa> plars: just in case you have not seen it in #u-release there will be another ubiquity related respin
<plars> psivaa: no I wasn't watching... thanks for the heads up
<alesage> jibel, commented #1240377
<alesage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1240377
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240377 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) ""time & date settings" must link to "Time & Date" settings panel in every language" [Medium,New]
<jibel> alesage, ah, thanks, I marked mine a duplicate.
<jibel> *as
<alesage> jibel, thx, that's a rarity for me :)
<jibel> alesage, oh, I can set duplicate the other way around if you prefer ;)
<alesage> jibel, leave me at least one ;)
<elopio> good morning qa!
<elopio> one day to go.
<nkv_sgp> Hi, anyone faced system hand while creating the USB Startup Disk using "Startup Disk Creator"?
<smartboyhw> nkv_sgp, usb-creator-gtk has been widely deemed unstable, you should use dd or unetbootin....
<smartboyhw> unetbootin is the best choice:)
<nkv_sgp> i observed the whole system getting hanged once after 57% progress and second time after 85% completion
<nkv_sgp> oh ok
<nkv_sgp> thanks
<nkv_sgp> concern though is that the whole system was hanged
<cgoldberg> nkv_sgp, "Startup Disk Creator" in 13.10?
<balloons> cgoldberg, did you get ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators pushed to d.u.c?
<balloons> or was that dependant on landing the mp/
<phillw> balloons: do you have any knowledge as to why the server images were disabled? We share the same installer for alternate and we have no issues; bor can I find bugs listed on the iso tracker that would cause a respin.
<phillw> s/bor/nor
<balloons> no, I don't
<balloons> i saw it a bit ago, but was confused myself
<rbasak> jibel, pitti: adt-virt-lxc MP updated with all of jibel's review issues fixed, and I've tested that it works against current git head. Sorry it took so long for me to get back to it, and thank you for the review jibel.
<cgoldberg> balloons, new version of emulators doc isn't published yet.  I'm working on the importer script today for API website.  it doesn't depend on the MP landing (but that would be nice)
<rbasak> https://code.launchpad.net/~racb/ubuntu/saucy/autopkgtest/lxc/+merge/172856
<rbasak> Please merge ;)
<jibel> rbasak, awesome, thanks for this work!
<rbasak> jibel: np. adt-virt-kvm next :)
<balloons> cgoldberg, thanks for the update ;-) You got me used to the nice layout, and seeing the old stuff made my eyes hurt when I ref'd it :-)
<nkv_sgp> cgoldberg, "Startup Disk Creator" in 13.04 for 13.10 image
<cgoldberg> nkv_sgp, are you letting it format the usb drive for you first?  does that complete ok?
<cgoldberg> or "erase disk"
<nkv_sgp> no, while coping the iso to to disk
<nkv_sgp> erase too hanged this app alone so I ereased it from Mac
<nkv_sgp> the bigger issue is that the whole system hanged while creating the disk
<cgoldberg> nkv_sgp, hmm.. do you know what format/filesystem the USB drive is using?
<nkv_sgp> the USB drive was the startup disk for 13.04 which I was replacing with 13.10
<cgoldberg> nkv_sgp, does copying a 13.04 iso still work?
<nkv_sgp> did not try from Ubuntu
<cgoldberg> nkv_sgp, also.. do you have another USB drive to try with?.. I find most thumbdrives to be unreliable and break often.  sometimes a bad USB drive is the culprit
<nkv_sgp> bad USB drive doesn't look like the problem as I used the same drive to create the startup disk from win7 and that worked
<nkv_sgp> i installed the 13.10 on VirtualBox using that same drive
<nkv_sgp> the problem appears with the package "Startup Disk Creator".
<nkv_sgp> I shall try using another drive as well and share how that goes
<cgoldberg> nkv_sgp, ok.  the same works for me... using 13.04 startup disk creator, and a 13.10 image
<nkv_sgp> oh, ok
<jfunk> nuclearbob, hey Max, I am seeing a lot of stuff on the untriaged list that shouldn't be there, what's going on?
<elopio> ping om26er for when you are around. Where are the tests that test multiple applications?
<om26er> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/gallery-app/camera-integration-test/+merge/189685
<elopio> om26er: thanks!
<om26er> not merged yet because things were broken a few days ago where inter-app integration was hanging things. now that veebers have a unlock emulator I am going to improve this branch
<om26er> there is also another branch for camera-app as well
<elopio> om26er: got it. I'm thinking about this because now I have to test the integration between system settings and ubuntu one online accounts.
<elopio> and also between the update manager, and online accounts.
<elopio> om26er: what do you think of creating a separate project for testing inter-app integration ?
<om26er> elopio, yeah better to set initctl env variable so that all apps launch in testability inside unity8
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa. Who has a galaxy nexus?
<om26er> o/
<robotfuel> elopio: me
<elopio> robotfuel, om26er, can you try to reproduce this one? but #1240160
<elopio> bug #1240160 :)
<ubot5> bug 1240160 in Click Update Manager "Update crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240160
<davmor2> elopio: I might
<om26er> elopio, does not crash for me
<robotfuel> elopio: I am using a newer version than he was, it has not crashed for me yet
<elopio> thanks om26er.
<elopio> thanks robotfuel
<om26er> its even downloading a few updates
<robotfuel> I'll have to retry when there is no update
<om26er> jibel, once you install a deb by yourself does the system update even work after that?
<om26er> aka apt-get install
<davmor2> elopio: http://ubuntuone.com/4J9UwYspQkEaXqx9BDjypG works fine here
<elopio> thank you davmor2.
 * elopio <- lunch
<balloons> elopio, does the back button have no default objectname :-(
<elopio> balloons: give me 5 seconds to implement it
<elopio> balloons: here you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1239751_go_back/+merge/191002
<elopio> ;)
<balloons> elopio, :-)
<balloons> seriously, WTF mate
<balloons> this is the third time you've done something before I asked
 * balloons thinks I'm just behind elopio's infinite prowess by 2 days
<elopio> it's Costa Rican time zone. Two days early :D
<phillw> xnox: do you have any thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1240622 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240622 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "only the second of two devices available for installation side-by-side" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> I've really got to visit..
<elfy> lol
<elopio> balloons: the truth is pitti asked for it on monday.
<balloons> elopio, of course.. it's just awesome.. you are 3 for 3.. I'm going to start expecting things now, haha
<elopio> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekeELle5g-o
<davmor2> elopio: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICjyAe9S54c  I expect this to be playing the next time we meet
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<davmor2> elopio: if only because it is a track I have on my phone :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, howzit ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, well https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1240617
<jibel> om26er, yes it does. I only installed packages with apt though. What did you install?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240617 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Smoke test failure due to _remove_topic expecting 'Back' button on main_view toolbar" [High,Confirmed]
<balloons> Letozaf_, yourself? :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine
<om26er> jibel, I only installed ubuntu-download-manager and ubuntu-system-cli et al.. There is no update yet. But in the past whenever I installed things with apt-get ..updates generally got broken for me
<jibel> om26er, make sure the FS is RO before upgrading, I think it blocks the upgrade in this case.
<om26er> will test in a few when a new image appears
<Letozaf_> balloons, I also found I think a bug  when adding a feed by hand today
<Letozaf_> balloons, but probably it's the same thing indicated in this bug
<jibel> om26er, to test u-d-m and system-image, I installed build 92, switch to rw, installed latest u-d-m and system-image, switched back to ro, reboot
<jibel> om26er, and it is upgrading to 99
<Letozaf_> balloons, tomorrow is release day, are you too busy today to look at that click packages thing ?
<jibel> om26er, I havent tried to pause downloading or shutdown wifi while it's upgrading
<om26er> jibel, i'll try it once 100 comes up
<jibel> om26er, all the interest of the test is to test system-image _before_ it's in 100, after will be too late
<om26er> jibel, aah, ok. I have quite a few images in my system. I can try those
<om26er> brb
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh yes the click stuff
<balloons> I don't remember but I think I solved it right after you left
<balloons> haha
<balloons> Letozaf_, want to tackle the back button issue?
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure I reported another bug
<Letozaf_> balloons, bug 1240658
<ubot5> bug 1240658 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "unable to add a feed to a topic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240658
<Letozaf_> balloons, and I am having another problem: when I enter adb shell /system/bin/screencap /data/screenshot.png to take a screenshot, the command stalls, it does nothing
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have already taken screenshots before and this used to work
<balloons> Letozaf_, indeed
<balloons> mir doesn't take screenshots that way
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, how do I
<Letozaf_> balloons, with MIR ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/mirfbdump
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<balloons> i'll add that to the wiki
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes it's a good idea :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting#Take_a_screenshot :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry but the output of that script, is it an image ? if I run file filename I get data file and if you open it with image viewer you see nothing
<balloons> hmm, I honestly due it a different way, but it seems like he has a convert step in there to make it a png or jpg or whatev's you want
<Letozaf_> balloons, do I need imagemagick ? maybe that's why
<balloons> yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so that's why I have to install it
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will right away
<Letozaf_> balloons, oops it is installed :(
<balloons> you pass dump.png to it?
<Letozaf_> balloons, no I was reading the script now, I just used /mirfbdump.sh filename
<Letozaf_> sorry ./mirfbdump.sh filename
<plars> psivaa: 16.1 for desktop at least has arrived
<psivaa> plars: ack, will take on i386 and mac
<plars> psivaa: thanks, I know it's getting late. Do what you can and I'll pick up whatever I can tonight
<psivaa> plars: ack
<thomi> morning
<Letozaf_> balloons, If I don't get it wrong I think you just have to launch the script with output-filename, so ./mirfbdump.sh filename should be right
<balloons> Letozaf_, good :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, but that filename with what do you "see" it
 * balloons laments uitk is getting as bad as gtk in making objects
<balloons> Letozaf_, pick an ending and open it in an image viewer
<balloons> file.png
<Letozaf_> balloons, can't believe it I just forgot the .png thing, now it works :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, instead of calling the file screenshot I called it screenshot.png and it worked !
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<balloons> Letozaf_, yw
<Letozaf_> balloons, just another question, when you open rssreader app on the device, shouldn't there already be some feeds, I got it empty now
<Letozaf_> balloons, even if you tap refresh
<Letozaf_> balloons, should be a bug I think
<balloons> at one point yes, but they may have removed those
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah ok so I will not report it
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can report it.. I can't check , my phone isn't happy atm
<balloons> they might just say it's supposed to be that way :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<plars> psivaa: I'm still able to reproduce this problem with the ubuntu one login sometimes
<plars> psivaa: it's infrequent it seems, but still happens
<psivaa> plars: i'll try to reproduce that
<plars> xnox: ^ - this time I noticed something else... I hadn't been able to reproduce it since I mentioned it to you but it's happening now and ubiquity is eating 90% cpu at the moment also
<Letozaf_> balloons, I do not get the error indicated in bug 1240617 running the test on a desktop, I get a failure, but it's in the test_edit_topic at line 364 totally different one
<ubot5> bug 1240617 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Smoke test failure due to _remove_topic expecting 'Back' button on main_view toolbar" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240617
<phillw> balloons: I've asked on #ubuntu-server and no one has replied back as to why they should be disabled; could you ask around?
<balloons> oversized
<phillw> balloons: ah, okies :) Thanks!
<balloons> yw phillw
<Letozaf_> balloons, can you still run the tests on the device with: phablet-test-run -n ubuntu_rssreader_app  ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can do it the old way
<balloons> but it messes updating up, etc, as you'll have to install packages and turn on rw mode
<balloons> click is much easier because you can pull your own code too
<Letozaf_> balloons, but click doesn't work for me unfortunatly, remember yesterday ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, but ...
<plars> balloons: psivaa: how long does re-install system normally take for you?
<psivaa> plars: it normally takes nearly the same time as the fresh install
<balloons> plars, an upgrade from image?
<plars> psivaa, balloons: bug #1240699
<ubot5> bug 1240699 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "reinstall system extremely slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240699
<plars> 30 min. later it's still going
<balloons> ahh, right that's more or less an inplace upgrade
<plars> right
<plars> balloons: but the system on there before was pretty stock - no extra packages or anything
<balloons> let me try again
<plars> balloons: it's still nowhere close to done, 30 min later
<phillw> the ability yo use an alternate ISO to upgrade was dropped when all the teams dropped the alternates from their builds :)
<phillw> s/yo/to
<balloons> I'll replicate what you did and use vbox too
<plars> balloons: cool
<plars> thanks
<phillw> I did ask on behalf of lubuntu what had happened to it.
<balloons> ohh shoot, this is an encrypted volume, hehe
 * balloons boots another
<balloons> k I'll do the encrypted one also, but I want to stay simple
<psivaa> can we upgrade image on an encrypted install?
<balloons> psivaa, you simply have to mount it first from a live session, then yes
<slickymaster> good night all
<psivaa> balloons: ack
<plars> psivaa, balloons: it finally finished, and I'm on to another install
<plars> it took a good long while though
<balloons> plars, one went fine
<balloons> the other had an error
<plars> psivaa, balloons: ubuntu one login worked this time... failure seems to be pretty random with it
<psivaa> plars: i've done a few erase and reinstall and they dint seem to take that long
<balloons> so not sure what happened to you.. one of the re-installs was really old, it too went fine
<psivaa> i've also done some reinstall (keeping the home folders and files) that also did not take that long
<balloons> I broke my encrytped install tho.. hehe
<balloons> I didn't tell it to encrypt again
<phillw> hi melodie just waiting for 20131016.1 to land for lubuntu :) Patience is the by-word :)
<melodie> hi phillw
<melodie> phillw no problem, it will be there when it will
<melodie> I have lots to do in many fields anyhow
<melodie> phillw what was it about the test cases?
<phillw> indeed, I'm about to create a couple of machines up with room to install side by side. Mine are now full with reslicing for alternate testing :D
<melodie> I had a great difficulty at first to see how that was working and when on sunday night I finally got the point, where to click and so to see the list of points to be checked it was marked all as "Archived" and seemed not possible to post there anymore : is that what was expected?
<phillw> if you find a bug in the actual test case, then please register it. e.g. if you look at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1439/info you will see the link to report a bug against the test case. All test cases have that link for reporting.
<melodie> phillw I send you my highest thoughts and congratulations for the central information you are providing, by the way. You are doing a fantastic job
<melodie> how much time will this test case be available?
<phillw> balloons: and the rest of the team here are the drivers, I just annoy them :P
<melodie> I don't see their posts at the ml, I do see your's, and that allows a handful of us to bring crumbs of contribs :)
<phillw> the manual test cases should only ever be updated as releases move on and they need updating. The process to update them has changed and as I'm going to be concentrating more on docs next cycle; so I will be happy to keep you updated :)
<phillw> yay.. server has landed!
<melodie> I see
<melodie> where are the alternate isos? I don't have all the links under the hand
<melodie> hi _salem o/ !
<phillw> melodie: all the builds for RC (Final) are at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/305/builds
<melodie> thanks
<melodie> downloading with wget now
<phillw> the iso tracker itself holds everything we test on the iso's/ It has sister areas e.g. http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds
<melodie> I wonder if usb creator gtk in 12.04 can put it to usb stick?
<melodie> phillw I don't take more info than I need...
<melodie> ^^
<phillw> melodie: a hint... use zysnc, there are a couple of 'cheats' that both reduce the time they take, but also lessen the load on the poor server that issues them all out :)
<melodie> isn't zsync to be used when the first iso has been downloaded? I only had the desktop version so far
<phillw> I've seen a lot on usb sticks, the 12.04 'from' 12.04 seems to work okay. other than that it seems dd is the fail safe with people also reporting that unetbootin works okay.
<melodie> phillw I said on the mailing list dd is horrible for creating usb boot isos, it destroys the fs of the usb stick
<melodie> I would bet that it would reduce the life span of the stick : I don't have benchmarks to confirm, but this seems likely to me
<phillw> I've not built a usb disk in a long time, does not http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ have a working solution?
<balloons> +1 thomi I missed this landing :-) ARNING dbus:522 - Your query '/comubuntuclock/QQuickView/MainView/OrientationHelper/QQuickItem/QQuickItem/PageStack/PageWrapper/Tabs/QQuickItem/Tab/AlarmPage/QQuickFlickable/QQuickItem/QQuickColumn/QQuickListView[id=104]//Label' returned a lot of data (20 items). This is likely to be slow. You may want to consider optimising your query to return fewer items.
<phillw> melodie: depends on the usb stick. one of the few things that windows gave us was certified speed-boost disks. I am glad I spent the extra to get mine. they are designed for 'heavy' re-writes.
<melodie> phillw the working solutions are always the one some succeeded in applying : this to say I didn't test all the pendrivelinux solutions :)
<phillw> I'll have a play with pendrive linux on Friday evening and let you know how I get on. I do agree that we do need a system that works that allows us to have our linux on a stick for when we are out and about and also for helping out other people.
<melodie> phillw as I said on the ml, some methods are fine for everyday use, and are not for testing because they don't provide all the same features as in a cdrom
<phillw> I till have my 9.10 usb, bought from the canonical shop many moons ago. That little critter is still going :)
<phillw> s/till/still
<phillw> I'll back up my high speed one and have a play. But we can discuss that on the other channel :)
<melodie> which channel?
<melodie> which other* channel? :)
<melodie> #linuxvillage ?
<thomi> balloons: :)
<phillw> balloons: permission to cry?
<balloons> I laugh instead of crying
<balloons> it's a choice
<balloons> soon it might be silently sobbing in a corner
<melodie> good night
<phillw> balloons: I'd not have cried, but they respun all the lubuntu alternates and the only one that was over sized, is still over sized :'(
<phillw> Ahh, here come the desktops.... stop the sheepdogs pincing at my heels :D
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-17
<phillw> I'd be much more use checking the desktop installer, as that's where we know there were issues... but, get the alternates out of the way 1st as they are our "hey, it works" series :P
<phillw> Ahh, Jeff Wayne; War of the Worlds... Calming on the ears :D
<phillw> thanks que-bot... Let me just grab the only person I know to get it tested :P
<phillw> hi, anyone on ubiquity partitioning crashing bug watch?
<phillw> bug 1240794
<ubot5> bug 1240794 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "In partioner 'select something else' deleteing and adding a partition causes crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240794
<sonu> hi, little help with info: what is "Hardware profile? URL to the hardware profile." while reporting test result?
<Noskcaj> sonu, It helps with diagnosing hardware specific issues. If possible, have one
<sonu> Noskcaj, agree. But how to create one?
<Noskcaj> I think phill made a guide, one sec
<Noskcaj> sonu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware should work
<Noskcaj> If you use a VM, just add a comment saying something like "Tested on Vbox 4.2"
<sonu> Noskcaj: wonderful! thanks!
<Noskcaj> no problem, it's great to get more testers
<DanChapman> morning all
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> morning elfy, how are you?
<elfy> ok thanks - be glad when it's Friday and Smaug is released and I can forget about it for a day
<DanChapman> :-)
<pitti> everyone feeling saucy today? :-)
<elfy> definitely smaug here :p
 * DanChapman is feeling extra saucy! :-)
<elfy> and I think we should keep that to another channel - smartboyhw or nosckaj might be about :P
<DanChapman> hehe ;-)
<om26er> ubuntu-qa Oy! please can anyone confirm bug 1240841 ?
<ubot5> bug 1240841 in mir (Ubuntu) "[Mir]In-App scrolling is lagging much" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240841
<slickymaster> morning all
<smartboyhw> Guys, we have the Xubuntu i386 desktop and Lubuntu amd64+mac and ppc images needing testing:)
<davmor2> Morning all Happy release day
<jibel> Good morning davmor2 !
<pitti> hm, adb doesn't want to come up for me today (still worked yesterday, and tried rebooting)
<pitti> can I use phablet-flash from fastboot?
<jibel> pitti, you can boot to recovery and use phablet-flash for there if you specific -d <device name>
<pitti> jibel: thanks, finally got recovery to start; trying now
<pitti> jibel: hm, still nothing in "adb devices" for recovery; I'm beginning to think it's not my phone but my workstation..
<pitti> it's in lsusb, but adb doesn't see it
<jibel> pitti, did you try to disconnect/reconnect the usb cable? last thing is to restart the desktop
<jibel> s/desktop/workstation
<pitti> jibel: yes, I rebooted phone, dis/reconnected cable
<pitti> and killed/restarted adb
<pitti> (daemon on desktop)
<pitti> so I guess I'll need to reboot once I'm done with my VM
<jibel> pitti, as user or root?
<pitti> jibel: I never started it as user, has worked fine so far
<pitti> jibel: indeed, works as root; wth?
<jibel> pitti, I've a machine that I broke but didn't find how, and I can only start adb as root to make it work
<pitti> jibel: argh, c'était moi, sorry
<pitti> I did "sudo stop udev" earlier for testing my bug fix..
<pitti> *brown paperbag*
<sonu> quit
<pitti> fginther: just logged into the otto test box; last saucy version is from Oct 1, isn't that a tad old for testing?
<pitti> fginther: anyway, I'm afraid I can't debug the (supposed) at_console failure remotely, I'd actually need to be "in" the running session
<sergiusens> pitti, perhaps you can polish the udev rule there for adb
<pitti> sergiusens: what? where?
<pitti> sergiusens: this is about the saucy/desktop autopilot tests, not the ones on the phone
<sergiusens> pitti, would be great i you could take a look; dpkg -L android-tools-adb
<sergiusens> pitti, I was referring to what you and jibel were talking about above :-)
<pitti> sergiusens: oh; yeah, I had udev stopped still
<sergiusens> pitti, oh sorry, didn't read all of it :-)
<pitti> sergiusens: looks quite alright to me
<sergiusens> great
<fginther> pitti, having an older snapshot helps to expose dependency issues (although it's not a perfect solution)
<pitti> fginther: oh, you mean versioned dependencies
<pitti> fginther: I see
<pitti> fginther: I answered to your otto email
<pitti> fginther: so if I can abuse the CI system to do a few debugging steps in my proposed branch, see what the otto output is, and revert, that's ok for me (but it'd waste the runs on mako/maguro)
<fginther> pitti, that should be ok. there isn't much going on right now (in fact it's very quiet on jenkins)
<fginther> pitti, if you wanted to just isolate your experiments to otto I can help with that
<fginther> pitti, you would just need to push to a branch without a merge proposal and trigger the generic-mediumtests-saucy job manually
<pitti> fginther: mako/maguro fail as well, but for different reasons (mostly maliit and mir crashes), so starting debugging just for otto would be good
<pitti> fginther: oh, cool; how would I do that?
<fginther> pitti, ok, first create an account on http://10.97.0.26:8080/ and I'll enable job building access
<pitti> fginther: done, "pitti"
<fginther> pitti, when you go to http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-saucy/, you should now see a build link
<fginther> pitti, landing_candidate is your lp branch, target_branch is the branch to merge into (i.e. lp:dialer-app) and test_suite is the name of the autopilot suite, "dialer_app" in this case.
<fginther> pitti, every other parameter can be left blank for dialer-app
<pitti> fginther: build link -> the "Build now" on the left top menu?
<fginther> pitti, yes
<pitti> fginther: ah, splendid
<pitti> fginther: thanks!
<pitti> fginther: how do you specify a branch? lp:~... or http://bazaar... or https://code... etc?
<smartboyhw> Good job everybody for testing 13.10!
<fginther> pitti, lp:~pitti... works
<pitti> fginther: do I need to specify anything in addition after all? http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/1254/
<pitti> /var/local/autopilot/autopilot.log: autopilot run: error: too few arguments
<pitti> fginther: like "messaging_app" (test name)
<fginther> pitti, yes, you do need the test_suite == messaging_app
<pitti> fginther: ah sorry; you already said so, missed that
<fginther> you can always look at the jenkins parameters used by an automated build
<pitti> fginther: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/1255/console
<pitti> fginther: ok, what I suspected: there is no logind session, i. e. none of the "local foreground" functionality by d-bus or policykit will work
<pitti> fginther: curious that this didn't already come up, as these are rather common (device access, suspend, bluetooth, whatnot)
<pitti> fginther: is that session spawned by lightdm autologin? or something manual?
<fginther> pitti, the tests are launched via an upstart job
<melodie> hi
<pitti> fginther: ah, that would do it
<pitti> fginther: I mean, explain why they aren't attached to a console
<melodie> I would like to have a tip/information about discussions in the blueprint sections
<melodie> can someone help me?
<melodie> my question is : is it ok to post long texts in that section?
<fginther> pitti, it's an xdg autostart job, I would have that that would have access to most of the user session
<pitti> melodie: if you have more than two or three paragraphs, consider writing a wiki page and linking it in the blueprint, as that's much easier for sectioning, formatting, and reading
<fginther> would have *thought*
<pitti> fginther: oh; those would, but I mean how is that session itself started? apparently not through lightdm?
<pitti> (or any dm really)
 * fginther grammer on IRC gets badder over time
<pitti> *chuckle*
<pitti> fginther: I thought you meant "the whole unity session is started from a (system) upstart job"
<fginther> pitti, I thought unity was started via auto-login, but I'll admit my ignorance here. This is all based on jibel's work
<pitti> fginther: so this is by and large using otto as it is?
<fginther> pitti, yes
<pitti> fginther: I guess I should try checking what breaks otto on current saucy then (at least on my workstation), and see there
<pitti> fginther: thanks, doing that then
<melodie> pitti is there a preferred wiki page?
<pitti> melodie: if you write one, you should use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpecTemplate
<fginther> pitti, let me know if you find anything, I'd like to move the jenkins otto machines to saucy eventually
<melodie> pitti I can also put it on a forum I run or on a website I run, if needed. Here is the text, can you have a look and tell me what would be best? http://pastebin.fr/29158
<pitti> fginther: they currently run on raring?
<fginther> pitti, raring is what's installed on the bare metal, the overlay FS is a saucy ISO
<pitti> melodie: well, anythign which is comprehensible, explains what you want to do, and is actionable; so whether it's a link to a wiki or a forum doesn't matter that much, but folks generally prefer wiki.u.c. as then other people can make updates etc.
<pitti> fginther: *nod*
<pitti> bbl, otto testing
<melodie> pitti I am not used to the Ubuntu ways when it comes to contributions, so I would like you to tell me if the text I wrote would be ok as is in the wiki side you just pointed to for me?
<melodie> pitti I give up the wiki, it has disconnected me: Erreur OpenID : Nonce already used or out of range.
<melodie> last time I tried to edit a page in the wiki I was never able to do so
<pitti> melodie: hm, no idea about the OpenID thingy; you might have some old cookies around in your browser or something?
<pitti> melodie: it's okay for a first start; proper drafting happens after UDS discussions anyway
<pitti> jibel (FYI fginther): I found out what's wrong with otto here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251313/
<pitti> jibel: so the first failure is due to that kernel option not being enabled by default, so I just commented out the limit stuff
<pitti> jibel: the second is a bug in otto; $RELEASE is indeed not defined anywhere
<pitti> jibel: curiously, even after destroying the container, adding that hack (to the checkout) and re-creating the container the phablet-prepare.sh is still the original version (without the export RELEASE)
<pitti> jibel: so eventually I added the export RELEASE to /var/lib/lxc/.../phablet-prepare.sh
 * pitti files a bug, to track that
<pitti> jibel: oh of course, I added it to phablet-prepare, silly me
<jibel> pitti, this is defined in a configuration file, but if the configuration file is not found then it's definitely not defined, thanks for finding this
<pitti> jibel: filed bug 1241021 with details
<ubot5> bug 1241021 in Otto "premount script fails with $RELEASE not defined" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241021
<pitti> fginther: but the main point of the exercise, that gives me a normal session, with a logind session and all bells and whistles
<pitti> fginther: so I guess I now need to locally reproduce how you start a test, i. e. what you throw into the otto config
<jibel> pitti, hm, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jibel/otto/phablet/view/head:/lxc.defaults/scripts/phablet-prepare.sh#L27
<jibel> pitti, I don't know where the phablet-prepare.sh script comes from
<pitti> jibel: ah, different branch
<pitti> jibel: lp:otto is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~otto-dev/otto/trunk/files
<pitti> jibel: you have a ~jibel branch
<pitti> jibel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~otto-dev/otto/trunk/files/head:/lxc.defaults/scripts/ has phablet-prepare
<jibel> pitti, yes the phablet stuff has never been merged in trunk
<jibel> well partially merged
<pitti> jibel: err, it *is* in trunk!?
<pitti> jibel: at least lp:otto points to the ~otto-dev one, not the ~jibel one
<pitti> fginther: ^ which one do you use in CI?
<jibel> pitti, that's something I never had time to merge completely because I've been swamped into phone testing
<pitti> jibel: ah, ok; so I guess in the DC we don't run lp:otto, but your branch?
<jibel> pitti, yes, and last time I touched it was in August
<jibel> pitti, in summary otto for desktop -> everything is in trunk, for phone -> I must merge my work
<elopio> good morning.
<balloons> Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Celebrating Saucy's Release!
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Celebrating Saucy's Release!
 * pitti ^5s balloons
<smartboyhw> balloons, let's celebrate?
<smartboyhw> !
<balloons> ^^ never give that balloons OP powers your channel :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, I suppose we now can really discuss about classroom sessions:P
 * slickymaster throws same champagne all around 
<balloons> I'm struggling to put together long sentences, but yes, totally
<smartboyhw> balloons, how do you want the classroom sessions to be done?
<balloons> smartboyhw, well I don't know
<smartboyhw> balloons, I'm thinking something simliar to Ubuntu Open Week / Dev week, but I wonder if that is too ambitious
<balloons> I'm open to ideas. I'd like to think about trying something new, but if we don't, that's ok too
<balloons> I'd like to seperate the content out of the sessions.. So the content can be updated and the session can be more hands on
<fginther> pitti, using lp:~otto-dev/otto/trunk
<balloons> doing hands on things is interesting on the internet of course
<balloons> video, text, both?
<smartboyhw> balloons, dunno.
<pitti> fginther: ok, thanks; so I now need to know how the tests are auto-started through otto
<melodie> <pitti> melodie: hm, no idea about the OpenID thingy; you might have some old cookies around in your browser or something? // I don't think so. I have met with this before and it happens only in the wiki ubuntu, with my Firefox browser (didn't try other browsers yet)
<jibel> pitti, it's an autologin with an autostart
<pitti> jibel: hm, then I have no idea why these don't have a logind session :/
<jibel> pitti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~otto-dev/otto/testsuite_autopilot-unity/view/head:/target-override/etc/xdg/autostart/autopilot.desktop
<pitti> jibel: thanks
<jibel> which executes http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~otto-dev/otto/testsuite_autopilot-unity/view/head:/target-override/usr/local/bin/run-autopilot.sh
<pitti> jibel: thanks; that all looks fine
<balloons> smartboyhw, we can lay out the schedule. There are some other changes I'd like to broach that might make it more interesting. We have the problem of giving training before it can be used by folks.. IE, testing is done largely at the end of the cycle
<melodie> pitti thank you, I have been able to finish writing it here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/lubuntu-brainstorming/+spec/zram-config
<jibel> pitti, where is the branch you want to test?
<pitti> jibel: lp:~pitti/messaging-app/phonesim-tests-debugging
<pitti> jibel: I pushed two extra commits there to debug why there is no logind session; running another CI test now
 * pitti kicks off http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-saucy-amd64/966/
<pitti> jibel: originally, it's https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/dialer-app/enable-phonesim-tests/+merge/191248
<pitti> jibel: I pushed a separate branch for the debugging stuff to kick off CI builds on otto manually, to avoid wasted runs on phones
<smartboyhw> balloons, agreed
<pitti> need to leave for today, will continue with this tomorrow (although I don't have a great idea now); current build shoudl show me syslog, auth.log and so on
<melodie> bbl
<thomi> morning
<cgoldberg> morning thomi
<elopio> robotfuel: I don't really understand bug #1231939
<ubot5> bug 1231939 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "selecting an element in itemSelector or OptionSelector rapidly shows disabled text for selected element on touch devices." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231939
<elopio> maybe I'm not doing it fast enough. But I don't understand where and why the text should be disabled.
<robotfuel> elopio: the text is disabled a disabled grey instead of black
<robotfuel> elopio: the text should not be disabled
<elopio> robotfuel: can you make a screenshot? I seee the selected text always black.
<robotfuel> elopio: maybe it was fixed with #1231936? I'll reproduce now
<elopio> robotfuel: I'm using image 100.
<robotfuel> elopio: I just tried it on my desktop and it's there in the examples on the option selector
<elopio> robotfuel: I might not be doing it right, but on the gallery I also see the text black.
<robotfuel> elopio: http://imgur.com/a/Du1ON
<elopio> robotfuel: got it!
<robotfuel> maybe it's the animation hasn't finished and the level remains the same
<elopio> I was using the installed package, not from trunk.
<elopio> must be a recent regression.
<robotfuel> elopio: the level of grey/black is depending on how quickly I click the item in the combobox/list
<robotfuel> I've updated the bug
<elopio> robotfuel: thanks. I think I'm done with your bugs. Let me know if I missed something.
<elopio> we should be meeting weekly with the SDK team to have a voice on the priority of these bugs.
 * elopio walks with the dog.
<robotfuel> elopio: it looks like you got them all.
<robotfuel> elopio: thanks!
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, I re-flashed my device as I has too many weird things happening
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh..
<Letozaf_> balloons, I wanted to ask you what do I need on it after re-flashing to make the click packes stuffu work
<balloons> I've got build 100 running now
<Letozaf_> balloons, so have I, finally the first official one :P
<balloons> I reflashed at one point to transition out of the rw mode with all the edits I had
<Letozaf_> balloons, what do I have to install on it to make the click packages install work ?
<balloons> http://pastebin.com/rDhysJ2J
<balloons> Letozaf_, nothing... you should install nothing on it
<balloons> run that script and it should work
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will try it now, thanks
 * elopio <- lunch
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6253131/
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe I'm missing something
<balloons> rssreader_app
<Letozaf_> balloons, do I have to install ubuntu-rssreader-app-autopilot on the device
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> no
<balloons> the module name is ubuntu_rssreader_app
<balloons> I blame the script author
<balloons> <--
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<balloons> I don't use it
<balloons> ahh I see one issue
<Letozaf_> balloons, what ?
<balloons> the script sucks
<balloons> regardless the point is if the click package installed it would find the tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I was looking under /home/phablet/autopilot ...
<Letozaf_> balloons, well if you got time, otherwise I will be back tomorrow evening or when you can
<balloons> i'm playing with it but the script has nothing to do with your issues
<balloons> is there a click package in /tmp?
<balloons> you can see it installed, so it should run
<balloons> simple as that
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'v got com.ubuntu.shorts_0.2.120_all.click in /tmp
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's a file
<balloons> yep
<balloons> and your log shows it installed
<Letozaf_> balloons, but it does not run :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's owner and group are root while all the other files in /tmp hav phablet as owner and rott
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry root
<Letozaf_> balloons, could that be an issue ?
<Letozaf_> no owner and group
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will be back tomorrow, going to bed now, it's getting late for me :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, best to ask sergio I think
<balloons> you installed the click package it should work
<balloons> end of story
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok maybe tomorrow I will ask him
<balloons> yea, sorry I've really no idea why it doesn't
<balloons> but I think I made a better script anyway..
<Letozaf_> balloons, doesn't matter, I was curious to see it run on my device that-s all
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks anyway :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, going to bed now, good night!
<balloons> Letozaf_, night :)
<balloons> here's the fixed version: http://pastebin.com/nFcF8RpR
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will try this tomorrow, thanks
<phillw> balloons: (and any one else) "so is there a do-releases-upgrade log somewhere? the error "an unresolvable problem occurred while calulating the upgrage." is pretty much as useful as just failing without any error." A Question that has just been asked.
<balloons> /var/log/dist-upgrade
<balloons> phillw, ^^
<phillw> balloons: thansk!
<jfunk> ping veebers - can you meet now?
<veebers> jfunk: sure can
<jfunk> cool, see you there
<slickymaster> good night all
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-18
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> thomi: hey, how are you?
<thomi> hi pitti, fine thanks
<pitti> thomi: is there an AP method for dumping type/properties of a widget and all of its children to stdout? If not, I'd like to write that
<pitti> thomi: I keep writing something like that for pretty much each new AP test that I'm writing
<pitti> thomi: as especially with QML, the widget tree in -vis looks 'orrible, and it's a pain to find the label or anything actually visible in the 25th sublayer behind nested QItems, panels, and other uninteresting stuff
<veebers> pitti: in the past I've used this rough script to achieve 'vis' on the device: lp:~veebers/+junk/introspector but I agree that something nicer would be, well, nicer
<veebers> pitti: I also use an interactive shell to do something similar, i.e. set a breakpoint in a skeleton test and interact and iterate the details I need
<thomi> pitti: there's nothing like that now. It would be nice if whatever you write also improved the vis tool at the same time :)
<pitti> I'm using something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/6254780/ ATM
<pitti> it should get nice formatting (proper nesting) and the like, but anythign greppable
<pitti> thomi: hm, not sure how a text dump would improve vis, but I'm open for ideas :) (unless you mean adding a button to vis to do just that for the whole tree -- but that might take loong)
<thomi> pitti: OK, was just a thought. I'll be interested to see what you come up with :)
<pitti> ack :)
<pitti> seems like a perfect little hack for train time this afternoon (or next week, as I have some other autopkgtest etc. work planned, too)
<pitti> thomi, veebers: filed bug 1241323 for this with some rationale and details
<ubot5> bug 1241323 in Autopilot "Add method for dumping widget and its children to stdout" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241323
<pitti> fginther, jibel: ah, http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/1259/console shows why our otto CI runner is busted: "ls: cannot access /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user/: No such file or directory"
<jibel> Good morning pitti
<jibel> pitti, that's what I suspected when you talked about logind. I use a special mount hook to do this and enable nested  containers
<jibel> pitti, but the machine should be upgraded to saucy as the main point of otto is to do HW testing and the host and guest must share the same kernel to do so
<elopio> ping pitti: you know about mocking stuff. What would you think of a project that lets us record the messages between a client and a server, and then lets us replay the server response as a mock on a test?
<pitti> jibel: oh, so we weren't actually fully testing saucy on these machines
<pitti> jibel: I suspect the hosts is a rather small server install, so upgrading them shouldn't be too complicated?
<pitti> elopio: I think I've seen something like that already; indeed sounds useful, especially for your area (U1)
<jibel> pitti, we are on the autolanding machines but apparently not on the CI ones. I don't know how they've been setup, I havent bee involved at all
<jibel> pitti, upgrading is trivial
<jibel> pitti, for the daily release, the machines are updated every day, when first T images are built, I'll upgrade them to T
<pitti> elopio: something like http://code.google.com/p/wireplay/ or http://tcpreplay.synfin.net/
<elopio> pitti: this is the only one I've seen, but sounds a little hard to get all the files right: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/mock-server/
<pitti> elopio: oh, you mean for specific protocols
<pitti> elopio: python already has http, xmlrpc, and whatnot servers, and setting up a fake ftp/smb/ssh etc. server is also easy (all without root)
<elopio> pitti: wireplay looks nice!
<elopio> pitti: well, I'm just collecting ideas. Something that lets us mock a REST API easily would be nice.
<elopio> but just replaying TCP might even be easier.
<elopio> thanks for the links.
<pitti> elopio: well, in general higher-level tools are more flexible, but it looks like mock-server doesn't have record&replay, just "manual" mock set up
<pitti> OTOH record&replay isn't very flexible in variating for different corner cases
<elopio> pitti: yes, I suppose I should start trying them. What I would like is that all our servers provide a mock implementation to test the integration of whatever clients want to communicate with it.
<pitti> $ run-adt-test -s network-manager
<pitti> ubuntu-distro-info: Distribution data outdated.
<pitti> jibel: ^ I guess that hits our jenkins machines, too?
<pitti> elopio: that sounds nice indeed, as long as you constantly test your mocks with the real client tools (to make sure they don't get out of date)
<pitti> jibel: WDYT of http://paste.ubuntu.com/6255194/ ?
<elopio> pitti: yes. We also need test clients that query all the API methods. We can run them against the mock and the real server :)
<elopio> some of the projects already have that level of testing.
<pitti> jibel: actually, scratch that; should use -s
<jibel> pitti, ah thanks! this bug must be everywhere :/
<pitti> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6255197/
<jibel> pitti, I'd redirect stderr of the call with -d to /dev/null
<jibel> unless we want to show it for information
<pitti> jibel: I was hesitant to do that as it might actually fail for a different reason, but no strong opinion
<pitti> jibel: committed for now, feel free to adjust if you prefer supressing the error (but I'm not a big fan of that)
<jibel> pitti, I find it always confusing to show an error message and falling bakc implicitly to another value without notifying the user
<jibel> that's a matter of taste I guess :)
<jibel> pitti, +1
<pitti> jibel: do you have a script to bzr pull on all four slaves, or do you usually do that manually?
<pitti> I just did the latter in the past few times
<jibel> pitti, hm, I have one for other systems but not for auto-package-testing. I'll update the one I use for daily-releas
<pitti> jibel: ah, ok; I can write one and stuff it into jenkins/ ?
<jibel> pitti, don't bother, I've one ready, I just need to change the paths and hosts
<pitti> ah, good
<jibel> ah, it would have been too easy if all the servers were configured identically
<pitti> rbasak: wrt. your lxc branch, looks quite nice! I'm writing tests for it now
<pitti> rbasak: the main thing I don't like about it is the --ephemeral option
<pitti> rbasak: I mean, is there ever a reason *not* to use it?
<pitti> rbasak: if you forget it, doesn't that basically mean "mess up my container"?
<pitti> rbasak: oh I see, otherwise it uses lxc-clone first
<pitti> rbasak: so what's the practical difference between those?
<pitti> ralsina: nevermind, saw it in the manpage
<pitti> sorry, rbasak ^
<pitti> jibel: FYI, I landed the lxc runner in debian git now
<rbasak> pitti: yeah some tests give me a ton of tar errors while files are transferred with --ephemeral. I think they can see a race in overlayfs.
<rbasak> Thanks for landing it!
<pitti> now, if lxc-start-ephemeral only would do what it says on the tin and actually *use* a tmpfs
<jibel> pitti, \o/
<jibel> rbasak, what kind of tar errors?
<rbasak> It might do it without -k, I'm not sure
<pitti> rbasak: it doesn't, not even with -s tmpfs
<pitti> I don't want this to touch my hard drive
<rbasak> jibel: tar thinks that files/directories (can't remember which) have changed from underneath it while it unpacks, and compains then ends with an error exit
<rbasak> pitti: with --eatmydata at least your hard drive won't slow it down :)
<pitti> stgraber: any idea about this? "sudo lxc-start-ephemeral -o adt" is supposed to use tmpfs, but it doesn't even with -s tmpfs
<rbasak> IIRC the php5 test did this (tar errors). Let me try it now.
<pitti> stgraber: I don't see any new tmpfs mount anywhere, or it using /tmp/ for the overlay instead of /var/lib/lxc, and the container rootfs isn't a mountpoint
<phillw> pitti: when ever you're ready; give me a poke and I'll try it out on a virgin server; you'll need a domain name, though :)
<pitti> phillw: sorry, try what?
<rbasak> df -h
<jibel> pitti, isn't it using a delta/ directory somewhere in var/lib/lxc/<container> for the overlay?
<pitti> jibel: maybe, but all these are empty, too
<jibel> I read a blog post from hally a while ago about it
<pitti> in fact, I'm not sure where exactly it stores teh delta
<jibel> hallyn
<jibel> pitti, with ephemeral pre-mount mounts delta0 as tmpfs in the ephemeral container then uses is overlay for rootfs from the original container
<jibel> *uses as
<pitti> jibel: ah, so this is somehow not visible from the host
<jibel> pitti, yes, and everything is mounted with -n
<pitti> yes, but those should still appear in /proc/mounts usually, so I guess it's the cgroup magic which only makes them visible in the container
<jibel> that's the point I don't get. pre-mount is executed on the host, so everything mounted in pre-mount should be visible in /proc/mounts
<slickymaster> morning all
<jibel> rbasak, I cannot reproduce any tar issue with ephemeral. I'm on saucy with latest autopkgtest from git and ran
<jibel> AUTOPKGTEST_BASE=$(pwd) runner/adt-run -d ../autopkgtest_2.3.7.dsc --- virt-subproc/adt-virt-lxc --ephemeral saucy-amd64
<jibel> rbasak, would you have a specific example?
<rbasak> jibel: I'm trying now. It did reproduce reliably on php5 for me - trying a build now.
<rbasak> jibel: I think it needs a fairly big pile of data before it falls over
<jibel> rbasak, okay, I'll try with the kernel :)
<jibel> I tried with php but it fails with a "no test in this package" error :/
<rbasak> Oh
<jibel> which is a lie are there are obviously tests in the package
<rbasak> Hmm
<rbasak> Let's see what my test gives me. It's still buildling
<rbasak> bulding
<rbasak> building
 * rbasak learns to type
<jibel> ah no, it is dsc0t-mod_php that exit with code 8 not adt-run
<rbasak> jibel: reproduced: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6256204/
<rbasak> "adt-run --gain-root=sudo php5_5.5.3+dfsg-1ubuntu2.dsc --- adt-virt-lxc --ephemeral saucy 2>&1|tee ..." is all that is needed
<rbasak> I'm on an OpenStack instance that may be a little contended for I/O
<rbasak> It seems to happen when a large built tree is fed in by adt-run using tar
<rbasak> The "tar x" on the "guest" side races overlayfs. If overlayfs is slow, then tar sees an intermediate step and bombs out.
<rbasak> I think it only happens when the tar is large since otherwise the system can just hold it in cache and overlayfs is fast enough. It's when it has to hit the disk that it goes slow enough for the tar process to win the race.
<rbasak> That's my theory, anyway.
<rbasak> I'm interested to know whether these steps cause it to reproduce as easily in other environments. In my environment, it always fails.
<jibel> rbasak, thanks for the details, I'll try to reproduce in the lab.
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> pitti, I reported http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=726714 + a patch
<ubot5> Debian bug 726714 in autopkgtest "adt-run fails when fakeroot not installed in testbed and build is needed" [Normal,Open]
<pitti> jibel: merci, je vais le regarder
<sonu> Noticed there are no manual test cases for Release upgrade using:
<sonu> 1. sudo update-manager -d
<sonu> 2. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sonu> Should we add these?
<sonu> if so, to the existing test case "1468_Install (upgrade)" or create a new one?
<elfy> sonu: have you seen testcase 1310 ? and dist-upgrade isn't for upgrading to a new release afaik
<sonu> Elfy, sorry, my mistake overlooked 1310
<elfy> :)
<sonu> I am noting few usability problems after upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10
<sonu> Like the windows are not being moved to work-spaces down with : Shift+Ctrl+Alt+ (Down Arrow)
<sonu> while side arrows are working fine to move to work spaces
<sonu> Shift+Ctrl+Alt+ (Up Arrow) does not work as well
<elfy> probably better off in a support channel for that
<sonu> noticed these had been changed automatically in keyboard shortcuts
<sonu> the ctrl is changed with the window
<sonu> ok, but I thought the standard keyboard shortcuts should not change on upgrade
<elfy> as I said - try a support channel - I assume Ubuntu so #ubuntu
<Fawzib> hello, im trying to install 13.10 (server) but is freezing (or keyboard stops working) at the 'Select a language' screen. Using USB keyboard
<stgraber> pitti: I'd have to recheck the code but it's likely that everything happens in a seperate mount namespace making those mounts invisible from the host
<DanChapman> afternoon everyone
<elfy> hi DanChapman
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-19
<DanChapman> morning all
<forestpiskie> morning DanChapman
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey elfy :-) So you going to have a nice relaxed weekend, with release now passed?
<elfy> yep
<elfy> doing as little as I can get away with :)
<elfy> next week - I need to start working out if this autopilot stuff is ever going to be of use to us
<elfy> so expect a ping :p
<DanChapman> elfy, you can ping anytime. I'm planning to sort my personal wiki page out this weekend and apply for membership. Would appear i need testimonials.......
 * DanChapman coughs
<DanChapman> ;-P
<elfy> don't cough - I've been coughing all week - got a Gold Medal for England in the Coughing Games :)
<elfy> let me know when you've done the wiki and I'll be glad to stop the testimonial bit being empty :)
<DanChapman> :-D thanks elfy
#ubuntu-quality 2013-10-20
<slickymaster> good night all
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-13
<hggdh> quick question -- is screen saver ha;f-functional? When I lock my session, it works; if I leave it unlocked, screen saver never kicks in
<elfy> hggdh: not seen anything reported - but as I assume you're using Ubuntu I don't notice those issues quite so much
<gspe> Hi, I'm new here. I'm trying to test Ubuntu Daily, when I boot the image on Virtual box the window has wrong resolution and doesn't display nothing. If i change terminal ctr-alt-F1 and back ctr-alt-F7 the window resolution become correct and I can see the Try/Install options. Is this an installer bug?
<elfy> it is - bug 1378423
<ubot5> bug 1378423 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Virtualbox boots to black screen with daily" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378423
<elfy> gspe: and welcome to testing :)
<gspe> thank you, I'm trying to understand how it works
<elfy> if you've questions just ask them, someone will answer if they can
<gspe> Ok, I'll do
<ianorlin> wxl lubuntu alternate i386 seems to not want to find the kernel but I found an option in debian installer to report to web server and I should report that for debugging info
<ianorlin> I can't get ubuntu-bug or apport-cli to work as no installed system yet
<wxl> not a lot of testing on the tracker today
<wxl> still this is concerning http://launchpad.net/bugs/1380774
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380774 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "utopic i386 alternate installer does not find kernel" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> haven't checked desktop but it affects amd64 too
<wxl> that bug i mentioned before affects ubuntu server
<wxl> so it's clearly an issue with debian installer
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-14
<Guest24850> dkessel, awesome to hear the instructions worked. So we'll remove the db sections completely then
<Guest24850> morning all!
<dkessel> morning balloons :) glad i could help
<balloons> dkessel, I updated the page; if it's missing anything please edit :-) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/DevEnv
<senan> balloons, Hi
<balloons> senan, hello! Wonderful to hear from yop
<senan> balloons, the upgrade was a big mess :(
<balloons> senan, ugh.. Sorry to hear that
<senan> balloons, but i've managed
<senan> balloons, I should compile the terminal app before running right ?
<balloons> senan, yes it compiles
<balloons> senan, use cmake, make
<senan> balloons, its listing 7 tests
<balloons> senan, cool. Are you able to run them?
<senan> balloons, no..
<senan> balloons, some error
<senan> do you want to see the error  >
<senan> ?
<balloons> sure, paste.ubuntu.com
<senan> balloons, gimme a minute.. I'm compiling the app
<senan> balloons, is it cmake Cmake.txt ?
<balloons> senan, in the root of the code:
<balloons> cmake .
<senan> balloons, no install command required after that ?
<balloons> senan, well, you can also build outside of the branch. Basically just pass the folder name to cmake
<balloons> after cmake runs, run make inside the same place and it will build
<balloons> senan, no install is needed as the tests will run it just fine locally
<senan> balloons, this is what I am getting now http://paste.ubuntu.com/8559847/
<senan> balloons, one window just pops up and close
<elfy> afternoon all
<senan> elfy, good afternoon :)
<elfy> balloons: quick question - your mail to the QA list re RC - that date right? no freeze - nothing on tracker till next week?
<elfy> hi senan
 * balloons looks at senan's paste
<balloons> elfy, that's my understanding yes
<balloons> senan, the failed import I believe means it didn't compile
<elfy> k - thanks - not sure the point in RC then - especially if it's weekend and tracker doesn't catch up till Monday
<senan> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8559891/
<balloons> elfy, historically it used to appear on Thursday / Friday, but lately it's been just the week of. It does depend on how much stuff is hitting the archive to some extent
<elfy> I guess - just wanted to double check
<senan> balloons, can you check the new paste ?
<balloons> senan, right, so running make now in that dir should work and make a binary file
<balloons> brb
<balloons> senan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8560000/
<senan> balloons, how do i start from the beginning..cleaning everything and rebuild again
<balloons> senan, might just be best to re-check out the branch again
<balloons> then do the two steps in order to build
<senan> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8560025/
<balloons> senan, looks good. Just need to type make and it should build
<senan> balloons, got like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8560058/ but still i am not able to run tests
<balloons> senan,  looks perfect
<balloons> senan, do you have all the depends installed I wonder?
<senan> balloons, how do I check that ?
<balloons> senan, sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-konsole-qml-plugin qtdeclarative5-localstorage-plugin qtdeclarative5-pamauthentication0.1 qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<balloons> senan, look in debian/control
<senan> balloons,Unable to locate package qtdeclarative5-konsole-qml-plugin
<balloons> senan, ok ignore that one for a minute
<balloons> you have the rest?
<balloons> senan, ahh indeed you are missing the konsole plugin :-)
<balloons> senan, it's in ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily
<senan> balloons, Couldn't find any package by regex 'qtdeclarative5-pamauthentication0.1'
<wxl> hey do you guys know what i need to do in order to have triage-ability?
<wxl> i joined the team but it doesn't seem like that's enough.
<balloons> senan, from your error you just need to add the core apps ppa and then install the qtdeclarative5-konsole-qml-plugin
<wxl> (team=bugsquad)
<balloons> senan, err.. weird
<balloons> senan, never mind it's not there.. hmm hmm
<senan> balloons, i'm adding the ppa
<balloons> wxl, bug control or member of the project
<wxl> balloons: bug control != bugsquad?
<wxl> wellll i was hoping to help with this, but oh well: debian-installer is being a bad boy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1380774
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380774 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "utopic i386 alternate installer does not find kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> wxl, I can't triage that either, but then I'm not supercool
<wxl> balloons: that's not what i heard :)
<wxl> suffice it to say, that's a real yucky bug affecting server, too. :(
<elfy> balloons: you still seeing bug 1378423
<ubot5> bug 1378423 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Virtualbox boots to black screen with daily" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378423
<elfy> I can see that still being around on the 23rd
<knome> balloons, lol "Will Cookie"
<knome> balloons, it's "Will Cook"
<knome> err, "Cooke"
<elfy> wxl: do you get that ^^ bug with lubuntu in vbox?
<wxl> elfy: gimme a sec. i've been messing with this debian-installer issue and need to set up a new desktop image.
<elfy> no rush - it's the new vbox bug
<wxl> i saw you mention this the other day in the backlog
<wxl> it's too bad only us and server use debian-installer else i'd have you check that one out too :)
<elfy> :)
<balloons> knome, yea, that email.. so poorly written
<balloons> can you tell I'm out of my mind this week?
<balloons> elfy, are we sure it's in the right place?
<elfy> balloons: frankly after all the vbox issues we've had this cycle I have no idea at all
<elfy> when I reported it you appeared to think so ;)
<balloons> elfy, :p
<elfy> <balloons> elfy, perfect
<elfy> ^^ proof :D
<knome> balloons, you're almost like you are usually, but probably a bit more out of your mind :P
<balloons> nice.. so as long as balloons agrees we should be good
<balloons> knome, oi!
<elfy> balloons: I'll leave prodding people about it to you then :D
<wxl> elfy: well bad news i only have x86 available at present and it doesn't have the problem
<elfy> trying with 32 bit
<elfy> wxl: vbox?
<wxl> elfy: yep
<elfy> k - trying now (ish)
<wxl> 4.3.16-95972~Ubuntu~raring (don't hit me)
<wxl> and that's their naming thing fyi
<wxl> i'm using their trusty repo
<elfy> yea
<wxl> which actually i see i need to update
<wxl> do you have the latest?
<wxl> which is .18-95616
<wxl> cuz maybe that's the issue
<elfy> have had this issue longer than that release
<wxl> ic
<elfy> this cycle has been a never ending list of issues with vbox tbh
<elfy> balloons is probably bored to death of elfy talking about vbox bugs
<elfy> I know elfy is :)
<elfy> see the same thing in 32bit
<elfy> anyway - done for Tuesday - night all
<wxl> ok well i don't :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-15
<elfy> good morning jibel :)
<elfy> so RC is built today balloons
<elfy> oh good lord
<elfy> was 5 minutes ago
<elfy> now Final is ready for testing ...
<elfy> blaming stgraber and Riddell for confusing me with that :D
<balloons> woot, builds are going to be on time
<senan> balloons, hi .. finally it worked :)
<balloons> senan, I had trouble running it without that package, the konsole-plugin
<senan> balloons, After adding the ppa, installed everything you mentioned..all is well :)
<balloons> senan, hehe, great
<senan> balloons, so whats next ?
<senan> balloons, how do I enter commands in that >
<senan> ?
<balloons> senan, so the next step is to update the tests to support the UI change. Let me find the MP
<senan> balloons, I'll be back after dinner :)
<balloons> senan, https://code.launchpad.net/~flscogna/ubuntu-terminal-app/uri-and-tabs/+merge/237353
<balloons> senan, so in trunk the tests work and pass of course, but that MP changes the UI layout. The developer could use some help in changing the tests as well
<elfy> balloons: I got completely confused by it all - I now assume your post to mean "Once the pre-testing RC/Final phase is over - the end of the week/weekend will see it released"
<balloons> elfy, now I'm confused :)
<elfy> We're just about a week away from the first RC images for utopic hitting the image tracker.
<elfy> you said that
<elfy> no we're not - we're not even getting one - the first final image was there today :)
<elfy> anyway - not important
<dkessel> balloons, elfy: do you guys want to set some "importances" for the iso tracker bugs? about 50% of the bugs have no importance set...
<wxl> dkessel: waiting for my application to bugcontrol to be approved and then i'd be happy to help :)
<elfy> 99% of them would be non-Xubuntu I would guess and nothing to do with me
<wxl> oh so xubuntu is only 1% flawed, huh? ;)
<elfy> no - not at all - only about 5 people have reported via tracker :(
<wxl> yeah well i know that feeling :(
<elfy> so - 98% aren't X/L/ubuntu :p
<wxl> heheheh
<wxl> althugh kylin appears to produce about 90% of them, 80% of which aren't in any sort of western language at all :)
<elfy> lol
<elfy> dkessel: other than vbox issues - afaik only one Xubuntu iso bug - and that's appearances only
<elfy> though I am sure that on the 24th loads of people will find loads of bugs - too late by months
<wxl> dkessel: you might want to send something out to the bugsquad if you really want something to happen generally
<balloons> dkessel, bugs for the tool or bugs from testing?
<dkessel> balloons: bugs for the tool. I forgot the link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bugs?orderby=importance
<balloons> dkessel, in that case yes indeed there is importance. knome elfy , can you link the the pad you made?
 * balloons looks for it
 * elfy lost that
<elfy> but frankly they should all be high imo
<wxl> anything that negatively impacts our ability to do testing should be high
<wxl> however, better reporting tools, for the sake of being honest, i'd call medium
<elfy> balloons: found it :) http://pad.ubuntu.com/trackers
<balloons> dkessel, there you are ^^
<elfy> wxl: the thing is I would have guessed (and guess it is) that fixing one will make the rest a bit simpler
<elfy> dkessel: and I can't set importance by the way - not important enough for that :)
<dkessel> oh ok
<elfy> bugsquad I guess - not getting involved in that
<wxl> bugcontrol
<wxl> bugsquad can't set importance
<dkessel> If I were to start on working on any of this in my "qa tracker hacking week", then I would order bugs by importance and then... add a favicon to the page? ;)
<wxl> it's the little subteam of bugsquad that can
<wxl> ooh qa tracker hacking week
<wxl> i likes the sound of that!!!
<gQuigs> heh.. I just made it into bug-control..  most of the undecided look like medium or low to me..    are their any that you know are high?
<elfy> wxl: that then - just replace control and squad - sentiment will remain the same
<wxl> elfy: :)
<elfy> gQuigs: the bugs we're talking about on the tracker? they might look medium to low to you - try wanting to get information out daily and you'll soon see they're all high ;)
<dkessel> elfy: so you would want bug 1126449 to have high importance? maybe that helps gQuigs
<ubot5> bug 1126449 in Ubuntu QA Website "Getting a historical results report for a product is difficult" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1126449
<elfy> oh good lord - that's so much higher than high it's untrue ...
<elfy> it's got so bad now I get a script is unresponsive warning with it
<dkessel> lol
<elfy> I'd laugh - but I use that function :(
<gQuigs> elfy: mention that in the bug!  :)
<gQuigs> elfy: I'm not 100% sure what report this is referring to....
<elfy> gQuigs: go here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/315/builds
<elfy> just above the products in the main part of the page - not the side
<elfy> look for See removed and superseded builds - hit that - then I'll see you in a while ;)
<elfy> and frankly these issues aren't new - everyone involved in here with it knows what's wrong and needs sorting
<gQuigs> elfy: oh, ok..  I'll let you too it then.. just noticed that the bug isn't actionable from someone who doesn't know that already...
<gQuigs> heh.. pretty bad.. but did load in 1 minute for me
 * gQuigs wish he was used to webapps being faster than that generally
<elfy> gQuigs: I don't mean to sound despondent about these things - it's just that I am ;)
<balloons> dkessel, you are a captive audience, and I would agree with elfy. The historical results is a big one, probably the biggest. The next has to do with the UI layout. knome actually worked on a really nice mockup with me and other a bit ago. It would be nice to have it implemented as a longer term thing
<balloons> dkessel,
<elfy> I'd have thought that the UI layout would be good if we could get bugs listed instead of icons at the same time
<balloons> check it out: http://imgur.com/PT7horN
<balloons> elfy, did you ever see this ^^?
<dkessel> balloons: excellent - this looks much more usable then the current UI
<elfy> balloons: no - but I rather like that :)
<balloons> dkessel, if you pm me your email I'll send you along a thread with some more info
<elfy> make the bugs draggable to the fail/pass dialogues and I'd be a lot happier than I am atm :)
<balloons> elfy, I don't know why it's broken.. it works on my 'test' site
<elfy> balloons: and I suppose that making the trackers usable for those reporting probably trumps reporting for the few
<elfy> so - exospehere for UI importance, thermosphere for reporting - then merely high for the remainder :p
<balloons> elfy, I would say historical reporting is a big one.. but yes, changing the UI layout is big. Those two I suspect are the big ones to get right first
<elfy> yea - I would think the remainder would then logically suggest importance after those 2
<elfy> I would stand on wxl's side of the fence on gathering information as easily as possible for QA teams/leads etc
<alesage> charles, elopio asking if the transfer indicator should be visible if there's no transfer in progress
<charles> alesage, the answer is no
<charles> alesage, this was a recent change in design & code
<charles> for a long time it was visible regardless of transfer status
<alesage> charles super, similar to desktop in that way
<charles> alesage, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-transfer/+bug/1377275
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377275 in Messaging Menu "Indicators should only be visible if they contain data" [High,Confirmed]
<alesage> charles thanks; elopio ^^
<elopio> thanks
<knome> balloons, dkessel: oi
<elfy> evening knome
<knome> hey elfy :)
<balloons> knome, howdy
<knome> got your email, and sure
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-16
<dkessel> hey there quality
<elfy> hi dkessel
<balloons> good morning all
<elfy> hi balloons
<balloons> I beginning to wonder if it's just me that has issues with hard drives. My new drive containing /home failed yesterday
<elfy> :|
<balloons> I'm beginning to wonder if I need to replace cables again or something
<pitti> balloons: if it's any consolation, I also got tons of scary "ata1:" error messages with following oopses/freezes/fs corruption yesterday :/
<pitti> I wonder if that's actually a hw problem or a kernel bug
<balloons> pitti, hmm, that's kind of coincidental
 * balloons replaced the cables
 * dkessel wonders "should i really use utopic on my real hardware at home at this point"?
<dkessel> i should really do that backup i am postponing every week...
<charles> alesage, elopio, now that I've seen the new indicator navigation in action, you do have a point about the visibility question:
<charles> alesage, elopio, the definition of "visibility" has changed, so we're talking about two separate things here
<charles> alesage, elopio, the idea is for the transfer, location, message, bluetooth indicators to not be shown in the top icon bar when they don't have anything in them
<charles> alesage, elopio, but they should *always* be visible in the new indicator navigation regardless of their visibility in the top icon bar
<charles> alesage, elopio, so the new navigation (which IMO is very cool!) has a bug there, it should ignore the indicators' visibility flags and use them unconditionally
<charles> I'm not seeing an existing bug report on this yet
<alesage> charles when this came up yesterday I think we were just wanting to make sure that the test plan reflects the design FWIW
<elfy> balloons: do you know what's going on with the tracker - Final's keep disappearing
<balloons> elfy, what's disappearing?
<elfy> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<elfy> no Final
<wxl> wonder if this will get fixed before final :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1380774
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380774 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "debian-installer does not find kernel" [High,Confirmed]
<balloons> elfy, no final will exist there unless posted
<wxl> so rc is ready to go or not?
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ certainly has it. For packages, we haven't done intermeadiate milestones
<elfy> balloons: ok - so please point to me where I can send people to report either the RC or the Final
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/325/builds
<elfy> and now it's got builds on it
<balloons> the milestone is called final. It's the last milestone.. it's been called RC in the past but hasn't been done so for a bit
<elfy> I'm telling you that keeps disappearing
<wxl> ok so it's official
<balloons> elfy, lol.. I don't NOT believe you, but I've not seen any disappearance
<elfy> and it WAS on the front page before you got up
<elfy> I'm getting really fedup with the tracker :|
<elfy> oh
<elfy> balloons: I apologise - I kept grabbing the packages one - I'm an idiot
<elfy> no wonder I thought it kept disappearing :(
<balloons> elfy, no worries. It's easy to get confused
 * elfy casts about for something to blame and settles on the new firefox tab page - packages is where images was lol
<balloons> elfy, so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1378423 still exists for me
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378423 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Virtualbox boots to black screen with daily" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> balloons: with ubuntu or xubuntu or what? no issues with me on lubuntu oddly
<balloons> ubuntu
<wxl> interesting that
<wxl> we all use lightdm no?
<elfy> balloons: confirmed
<balloons> elopio, can you +1 this before I merge? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/fix-1381828/+merge/238519
<wxl> maybe it's a GPU issue
<balloons> elfy, does it affect xubuntu?
<elfy> yes - I did say :)
<elfy> I'll drag down the lubuntu image and see if I see it
<wxl> i'm grabbing xubuntu now to confirm the problem
<balloons> right.. so that rules out gpu issue for me; if it doesn't affect lubuntu
<wxl> gmta ;)
<wxl> well it CAN'T be a lightdm issue. that makes no sense.
<elfy> it might be that it's host issue - I assume balloons like me is hosting on 14.10 not 13.04
<wxl> if it IS an xorg issue it would seem it would have to be some sort of driver issue
<wxl> i'm on 14.04 fwiw
<balloons> indeed very much so. Could be a vbox thing too
<elfy> balloons: previous issues with vbox didn't appear on other vm tools afaik
 * balloons notices new update for vbox from source
<wxl> yep
<wxl> grabbing 4.4.18-96516 while i'm at it
<wxl> 4.3!
<balloons> what version do you run now wxl ?
<wxl> i had 4.3.16-95972 balloons
 * wxl is so happy to have more ram in his work computer so he can run multiple vms at a time and still do regular work ;)
<elfy> balloons: with lubuntu I get menu at the start asking to choose try or install - not the try/install dialogue that xubuntu and ubuntu get later in the livesession boot
<wxl> i assume this fails on live boot or do i need to install first?
<wxl> elfy: that's normal
<wxl> it's a feature :)
<elfy> wxl: it's before you get to the desktop - you get just a black screen - vt1 and then vt7 and you should get the try/install dialogue
<elfy> wxl: yea - perhaps that's why you don't get the same issue
<wxl> ic
<wxl> well let me confirm xubuntu first elfy
<wxl> i booted to the try/install. does the bug come earlier?
<wxl> oic you get the try/install only after flipping vts
<wxl> i didn't have to do that
<elfy> yea
<wxl> booted right to it
<wxl> so it MAY be a gpu issue of some kind after all
<wxl> and/or driver
<elfy> biab
<wxl> i am using 386 too
<wxl> so i wonder if it's just amd64?
<elopio> balloons: +1'ed
<elfy> balloons: ok - so Xubuntu and Ubuntu in vbox - vt1 then 7 and it works - Kubuntu - nada, nothing, zilch :(
<elfy> fail
<elfy> Kubuntu is the same here as Xubuntu and Ubuntu
<wxl> any of you have i386 machines?
<elfy> nope
<wxl> i have a real suspicion that's the problem
<elfy> well ... not working ones anyway - they're in the attic lol
<wxl> that amd64 is the issue
<wxl> heheheh
<wxl> send it over :)
<wxl> oops wrong channel :/
<elfy> :)
<elfy> balloons: at least hardware works ok - this could be worse :D
<wxl> well we got the d-i issue fixed if we can pull down the new apt from debian https://bugs.launchpad.net/apt/+bug/1380774
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380774 in apt (Ubuntu) "debian-installer does not find kernel" [High,Confirmed]
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
 * Letozaf_ oops need to reboot
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have just installed ubuntu amd64 on a VM and after reboot I have very low resolution 640x480, have you already reported a bug ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, hey.. I haven't yet seen that. I'm about to do a real hw install, but I can do a vm first to see
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) I have another weired thing: my Virtualbox VM has no menu's I wanted to try to install virtualbox guest additions
<Letozaf_> balloons, to see if that changes something
<elfy> I can confirm 640x480 after install - have seen that for a large part of the cycle - but given all the other vbox issues - it didn't seem that big an issue against those - guest additions installs fine
<Letozaf_> balloons, have you got the VM's menus on Virtualbox ?
<Letozaf_> elfy, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, what do you mean?
<Letozaf_> elfy, but have you got the VM's menus ?
 * balloons noted nothing in vbox boots. Trying qemu
<Letozaf_> balloons, well when your VM is started you got the VM's menu for chosing to install VM additions, attach a device ect...
<elfy> Letozaf_: have menus here - using Xubuntu
<Letozaf_> elfy, I have Ubuntu amd64
<balloons> qemu works fine ;-)
<Letozaf_> elfy, balloons so I am unable to install Virtualbox guest additions
<elfy> balloons: good
<elfy> Letozaf_: try host+D
 * elfy can see menu and shortcuts :)
<elfy> rightctrl+D that is by default
<Letozaf_> elfy, thanks that worked :) but menus are still missing :P
<elfy> :)
<elfy> use Xubuntu ;)
<Letozaf_> elfy, hah! could be, but I am an Ubuntu fan :p
<elfy> :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, mabye I could install Xubuntu on my laptop :P
<elfy> I've had just about enough of vbox for one cycle it's got to be said - one thing after another lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, I managed to install Virtuabox guest additons, but nothing changes, I have the same low resolution
 * Letozaf_ is thinking to leave Virtualbox and star using qemu :P
<Letozaf_> start
<balloons> lol Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, what happened to poor Virtualbox it looks a bit distraught :P
<elfy> Letozaf_: it caught a cold somewhere round about May and it's not got rid of it ...
<Letozaf_> elfy, oooh! looks like I have been too busy with autopilot if I found out only now :P
<Letozaf_> elfy, didn't realize i was not using Virtualbox for sooooo long :P
<elfy> oh it's been driving me up the wall - and I've been doing the same to balloons I think :D
<Letozaf_> LOL
<Letozaf_> elfy, but have you reported bugs about this ?
<elfy> oh yes
<Letozaf_> elfy, ok so no use I do it too :P if you got the bug number handy I can confirm it (if this is of some use)
<elfy> which bug Letozaf_
<elfy> the only current one I have is bug 1378423
<ubot5> bug 1378423 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Virtualbox boots to black screen with daily" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378423
<elfy> all the others have been fixed
<Letozaf_> elfy, oO fixed ? how come I am having issues :P
<balloons> as soon as one is fixed, more appear it seems
<elfy> balloons: that sums it up
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so I will try to see if someone has reported this bug otherwise I will, right ?
<elfy> Letozaf_: I'm confused as to which bug here?
<Letozaf_> elfy, sorry :) I meant that the menus are missing
<elfy> aah - well I'd not see that one :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, if you menu like the file menu and such, try maximizing and restoring the window
<balloons> there is a bug for that
<balloons> if you have in window menus
 * elfy has vague recollection of someone talking about menu's missing in Ubuntu recently
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have already tried to maximize the window but nothing changes
<Letozaf_> balloons, I got them back!!! I pressed ctrl+c
<Letozaf_> balloons, to exit from scale mode
<elfy> that's not a bug - that's pebkac :D
<Letozaf_> elfy, what is pebkac ?
<elfy> problem exists between keyboard and chair  :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, in scale mode no menus when I exit scale mode the menus come back
<Letozaf_> balloons, what a tiny VM :P I am already blind... if I have to have such a small VM I will go even blinder :P
<balloons> elfy, ROFL.. I love it
<balloons> never heard that
<elfy> really?
<Letozaf_> elfy, :O lol
<elfy> Letozaf_: I agree that 640x480 isn't much use - but I tend to do the install checks - small's ok for those - then do guest adds before the post install
<Letozaf_> elfy, guest addons did not work for me
<Letozaf_> elfy, still got a tiny tiny VM
<elfy> yea :(
<elfy> at least that one is ubuntu specific
<Letozaf_> elfy, lol
<elfy> we've got Xubuntu specific one - and it doesn't appear that we're going to see it fixed in time
<Letozaf_> ok guys I must go it's getting late, I will be back tomorrow
<balloons> Letozaf_, cheers. We'll be at this all week, hehe
<Letozaf_> good night everyone :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah right :)
<Letozaf_> good night
<elfy> time for me to offline too I think - night balloons
#ubuntu-quality 2014-10-17
<elfy> balloons: does bug 1382577 make sense to you?
<ubot5> bug 1382577 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Odd wording in new warning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382577
<dkessel> elfy: makes sense to me...
<elfy> thanks dkessel
<wxl> yeah i think so
<wxl> oops wrong channel hahah
<wxl> i'm so good at that
<wxl> hey bdmurray is there i can update apt before going through the debian-installer process? seems the old upload is still on the current image. or should i just request a respin?
<bdmurray> I haven't used the alternate installer in quite some time, but I believe you might be able to switch to another terminal after networking is setup and install the new version of apt.
<wxl> bdmurray: meaning i'd have to download the deb and dpkg it
<bdmurray> you couldn't install it from the archive?
<wxl> well i can't install it like normal. it is apt after all :)
<bdmurray> Does apt-get upgrade not update apt itself?
<wxl> well it does. assuming it works fine :) i guess we'll find out. firing up the image now.
<wxl> thx for your help bdmurray
<wxl> btw you're in or, bdmurray ? i'm still trying to figure out how pool ubuntu-us-or together again :)
<bdmurray> I'm actually in Vancouver, WA but that is part of the Portland Metropolitan Statistical Area as I'm fond of saying.
<wxl> hahahha well i'm way down in eugene. i guess that's the hardest part of the whole thing is i'm not where most of the action's at :)
<wxl> so if i get to a vt after networking i get a busybox shell. apt/dpkg are not found.
<wxl> unfortunately the process is a little mysterious to me when it comes to debian-installer
<wxl> i think i'll just request a respin
<bdmurray> alright, like I said its been a while since I've played with the alternate installer
<wxl> alright rebuild in progress
<wxl> who's release manager for ubuntu server? i don't want to just trigger rebuilds for them
<bdmurray> I don't recall
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<sethj> How do I file a bug against a testcase again?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-12
<Pharmasolin> Hello, can someone review my pull request?
<Pharmasolin> https://code.launchpad.net/~pharmasolin/ubuntu-manual-tests/1422_Gnome_Terminal/+merge/274088
<Pharmasolin> Hello again sorry i had problems with firetray addon it crashed thunderbird.
<Pharmasolin> I have modified test case for gnome terminal as described in this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1491601
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1491601 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Testcase for Gnome-terminal needs editing" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Pharmasolin> Here is fix, can someone review it? https://code.launchpad.net/~pharmasolin/ubuntu-manual-tests/1422_Gnome_Terminal
<knome> Pharmasolin, left some comments
<Pharmasolin> Done
<knome> thanks, merging next
<knome> Pharmasolin, merged and updated in the trcker
<knome> +a
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-13
<Pharmasolin> flocculant, hello, if you have time check this https://code.launchpad.net/~pharmasolin/ubuntu-manual-tests/1567_GNOME_Mines/+merge/274181
<flocculant> Pharmasolin: there's not really any need to ping - the testcase admins get mails telling us what's there :)
<flocculant> bbl
<Pharmasolin> flocculant: i understand, but if someone reads IRC - than he has a time so can check link :)
<Pharmasolin> flocculant: If you have time check again https://code.launchpad.net/~pharmasolin/ubuntu-manual-tests/1567_GNOME_Mines/+merge/274181
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-14
<balloons> good morning world!
<Pharmasolin> Hello
<Pharmasolin> If someone reading this and can review Ubuntu Manual Test repository please check this
<Pharmasolin> https://code.launchpad.net/~pharmasolin/ubuntu-manual-tests/1567_GNOME_Mines/+merge/274181
<flocculant> balloons: !!!
<flocculant> you found us again :p
<flocculant> Pharmasolin: I commented some
<Pharmasolin> flocculant: I have redone all.
<pvsenan> balloons,hi
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-15
<balloons> sorry yes. I should be around again :-) catching up on things
<knome> hullo balloons
<balloons> hello knome
<balloons> I trust this evening finds you most well
<knome> night
<knome> 3am :P
<knome> no evening any more
<balloons> hehe, yes, I didn't bother calculating it.. It's LATE for you
<balloons> or really.. it's early for you by now
<knome> as always ;)
<knome> lol
<knome> not yet
<balloons> 0400 is early imho
<knome> it's around 5-6am
<balloons> night becomes morning
<knome> not in finland in the winter...
<balloons> mmm.. yes, that winter thig
<knome> thig??
<balloons> drat, I'm ripped away again
<balloons> *thing
<balloons> I'll see you in the morning
<knome> hehe, sure
<knome> have fun!
<DanChapman> balloons: hey! i'm curious to see the results of pilot app. Is there some way I can view them?
<nuclearbob> pitti: I'm getting a lot of timeouts during the copy up of adt-virt-chroot, are there specific logs or data I should get to look into it further?
<pitti> nuclearbob: default copy timeout is 300s (5 min), does it actually take that long?
<pitti> nuclearbob: log with --debug is usually useful
<nuclearbob> pitti: I've been running with -d, and it is taking that long, but I don't know why. Sometimes it doesn't take that long, and the test passes
<nuclearbob> pitti: I think I must be close to the timeout since it's passing sometime, can I raise the timeout somehow?
<pitti> nuclearbob: yes, --timeout-copy=3000 or so
<nuclearbob> pitti: thanks! I'll also try to figure out why it's copying so much
<pitti> nuclearbob: what beast of a package are you testing that copying it across a disk takes more than 5 mins? :-)
<nuclearbob> pitti: it's just the auto-upgrade-testing, I don't know why it's taking so long, I'm looking at that as well
<pitti> nuclearbob: ah; well, in between testbed resets it has to copy the entire build tree out, and then back in
<pitti> nuclearbob: not sure if you keep a whole distro in the test tree or so :)
<nuclearbob> pitti: OH, good point. I do have several tarballs in there that I've accumulated, I'll clean those up, thanks :)
<nuclearbob> yes, that's a lot faster
<pitti> nuclearbob: I suppose the test itself is just a few kB, that should copy in no time?
<pitti> perhaps a bunch of logs at the end in $ADT_ARTIFACTS
<nuclearbob> pitti: yep. When I clear the leftover distro tarballs out, it's very fast indeed
<pitti> :)
<nuclearbob> now I feel a little silly
<pitti> nuclearbob: you're working on porting the upgrade tests to standard dep-8? that's great!
<nuclearbob> pitti: yep. we're getting as much stuff there as possible
<pitti> nuclearbob: I still vaguely remember the old tests which had two metric tons of setup logic around basically just a handful of lines for upgrading and some post-upgrade tests
<pitti> nuclearbob: nice!
<nuclearbob> pitti: yep, I'm untangling what of that we still need :)
<pitti> nuclearbob: the post-upgrade tests were nice; some of them are probably not necessary any more, such as the python imports, but maybe some still are
<pitti> nuclearbob: but ensuring that do-release-upgrade works, and the effing thing still boots after that would indeed be really helpful to get back
<nuclearbob> pitti: yeah, first trick is to get the upgrade working at all, then I can do those. Do you happen to know where I can get all the frontend options available for do-release-upgrade?
<pitti> nuclearbob: not sure what you mean by that, but my knowledge of d-r-u is pretty much limited to the manpage
 * pitti points mvo-wards
<nuclearbob> pitti: okay. the manpage says I can specify a frontend, but doesn't mention which ones exist, and the one I'm using seems like it maybe wants X, which seems wrong
<pitti> nuclearbob: ah, I figure if you just don't specify anything  it'll use some CLI?
<pitti> nuclearbob: but that's a thing which you should be able to just copy from the old jenkins tests?
<nuclearbob> pitti: yeah, I want it to be noninteractive, and I'm passing that frontend, but I'm getting errors about mir and a display
<nuclearbob> pitti: I'm asking mvo also, thanks
<pitti> nuclearbob: how do the old tests invoke d-r-u? should be exactly the same
<nuclearbob> pitti: I'm using "do-release-upgrade -d -f DistUpgradeViewNoninteractive" cribbed from the old tests
<pitti> that sounds promising
<nuclearbob> yeah, it sounds great until I get a lot of Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory
<nuclearbob> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<nuclearbob> (wily:1738): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_settings_get_for_screen: assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed
<pitti> sounds like it's using the installed ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk then
<pitti> nuclearbob: or maybe jibel still remembers
<nuclearbob> pitti: that's a good question. jibel: do you have any suggestions about frontends beyond that's already in the tests?
<pitti> or maybe the old VMs actually did set up X.org -- but you still need to drive that somehow then
<pitti> that == the release upgrader
<barry> pitti: is it possible, in a d/tests/control to specify Depends that only get installed on one vendor or another?  i have a package that differs b/w ubuntu and debian only in one extra dependency that has to be installed on ubuntu.  iwbni i didn't have to delta the package just for that
<pitti> barry: apt doesn't have a concept of that; but of course you can call "apt-get install -y thatpackage" in your test based on "if dpkg-vendor --is ubuntu"
<barry> pitti: ah yep, i could do that.  right now i have a nice little Test-Command but i can script it up.  didn't know if you did some preprocessing on Depends or not.  would it be insane to support a syntax like: `Depends: @ foo[ubuntu]` ?
<pitti> barry: I guess you need to take that up with the dpkg/apt maintainers :)
<pitti> barry: but this particular syntax is used for arch restrictions already
<barry> pitti: another crazy idea: `Depends-<vendor>: foo`.  e.g. Depends-Ubuntu: foo
<pitti> barry: another hack would be to depend on "foo | aspell-doc" or something -- i. e. alternatively depend on a package which is unlikely to be already installed
<pitti> barry: but my gut feeling is that just adding the apt-get that you want with the condition you want to the test is simplest
<barry> pitti: yep, that's a good idea.  thanks!
<pitti> barry: Test-Command: is a shell string, so you can just prepend it there
<pitti> "dpkg-vendor --is ubuntu && apt-get install -y foo || true"
<barry> yep
<balloons> DanChapman, yes, I'm just getting back and I'll work on getting information to you and the other core devs
<DanChapman> balloons: super! thanks mate :-)
<balloons> yw :-) Sorry for the delay
<balloons> DanChapman, you can follow this bug also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-testing/+bug/1502186
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1502186 in Ubuntu Community Testing "Reports are missing P/F data, and aggregate results" [Critical,In progress]
<barry> pitti: the one bummer is that now the test needs-root
<gQuigs> I'm curious if this bug also affects AMD video cards - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1506169
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1506169 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "fresh install - linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic python-notify thermald can be auto removed" [Undecided,New]
<gQuigs> and if anyone else has been able to reproduce
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-16
<brendand> pitti, can we force adt-run to install a specific package in the system path rather than the tmp location?
<brendand> pitti, we hit a new issue with confined apps and libqttestability
<pitti> brendand: if the root fs is r/o, we can't install packages there
<pitti> brendand: you could of course make the test check if it's running on a phone, then remount-rw, call apt-get install, remount-ro
<pitti> but -- eww :)
<brendand> pitti, oh yeah as a --setup-command
<pitti> or that (if you have control over that)
<brendand> pitti, it is ew. but the only other thing i could think to fix it would be to hack the apparmor profile to allow access to the /tmp/ path
<brendand> pitti, if it's possible then it's still much more ewww than the former
<brendand> pitti, basically the problem is the app can't load the testability library as it's in /tmp
<pitti> brendand: OOI, what is the actual problem? the test needs libqttestability but that isn't already installed in the image?
<pitti> ah
<brendand> pitti, like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12797190/
<pitti> brendand: perhaps it'd be better to install that into the images then? don't we need this for pretty much every test? is it very big?
<pitti> brendand: or we could change the adb setup script to munge the apparmor rules further; it already does that, after all
<pitti> brendand: perhaps that'd be the best solution for now?
<brendand> pitti, oh it does? that would be ideal then. i guess it would be safe to add that very specific path
<brendand> pitti, i should have known that, i've spent enough time waiting for apparmor profiles to update :)
<pitti> brendand: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/tree/lib/adt_testbed.py#n694
<pitti> brendand: not sure if that's the correct spot, though
<brendand> pitti, no it's nothing to do with clicks i don't think
<brendand> pitti, do you have time to do a patch or would you prefer to leave it to us? it's pretty critical for us but might take a little bit longer to work it out
<pitti> brendand: if you can work on it, that'd be good; I have too many "omgnow" issues to work on right now
<brendand> pitti, i suppose http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/tree/lib/adt_testbed.py#n716 is somewhat relevant
<brendand> pitti, i should just do the same thing for LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<brendand> ?
<brendand> would be good to know i'm at least on the right track
<pitti> brendand: yes, that's right
<pitti> brendand: note that if you don't install a click, the "else" branch hits and allows introspection for all clicks
<pitti> brendand: that's for the case when you test a deb source, and adt-run can't know in advance which clicks you want to talk to
<pitti> brendand: so either way, def apparmor_click() should be relevant for you
<pitti> brendand: feel free to add some adtlog.debug() calls (and run with -d)
<brendand> pitti, i just did a patch but it appears not to be working...
<brendand> pitti, i'm sure the path to the .so file was added though
<pitti> brendand: you should see that in the debug output; and you could just run a mini-test which only does "env" to verify it all the way through?
<pitti> ah wait, apparmor -- so run the test and run "dmesg" after it or so?
<brendand> pitti, the rules update call looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12798413/
<brendand> pitti, do you know how to check the apparmor rules, is there a tool for that?
<pitti> brendand: I don't know further than just setting them and checking violations in dmesg
<pitti> you can put the profile into complain mode to just get the logged violations but don't actually block them
<pitti> but as you probably just need one rule that sholdn't matter much
<brendand> pitti, i can see '/tmp/adt-run.zBvagg/deps/usr/lib/** r' in the set of rules clearly, but still get the violation
<willcooke> nuclearbob, hey!   Can you tell me what output we get from the upgrade tests for the desktop?
<balloons> nuclearbob, just curious for an update on how the flavors ubiquity AP tests are running also ;-)
<davmor2> willcooke: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/340/builds
<nuclearbob> willcooke: I'm working on defining more of that as we overhaul those and move them to adt, actually. If you've got requests, it's a great time to figure that out. I'll be out for a medical appointment for a bit, so you can email me, or I'll ping you when I get back
<nuclearbob> balloons: I've been focused more on getting the auto upgrade tests into adt for the moment. The ubiquity tests are still all failing on my system, so I'll need to diagnose that. The results should be published to the canonistack instance if anyone else wants to take a look. If someone can say "hey, change this line and ubuntu passes" then adding flavors will be the next easy step
<willcooke> nuclearbob, thx.  In a meeting with davmor2 and brendand atm, so perhaps a catch up next week?
<nuclearbob> willcooke: sounds good. That's the main thing I'm working on right now, so if you have any thoughts about what you'd like to see, send them over any time
<willcooke> nuclearbob, will do, thanks
<balloons> nuclearbob, ack. If you don't mind sending that along to the mailing list again, I think it would be useful. Seeing the results; even if broken, would be useful. And we can get more eyes on what might be wrong
<davmor2> willcooke: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1499873
<ubot5`> Error: ubuntu bug 1499873 not found
<nuclearbob> balloons: I'm checking on the job publishing, and it hasn't actually worked yet, so I'll try to get that backlog pushed correctly so other people can see the results. I'm running it now, and if there are further problems, I can look at them on monday
 * flocculant has nuclearbob as a ping :)
<flocculant> just to see if flavours gets mentioned
<knome> :D
<flocculant> and I bet balloons has gone awol again
#ubuntu-quality 2015-10-18
<flocculant> slickymaster: ta - done that all now
<slickymaster> yeah, I saw flocculant
<slickymaster> I'll just be able to do some testing tomorow flocculant
<slickymaster> * tomorrow
<flocculant> that's fine - thanks for what you can do :)
<slickymaster> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-10-17
<flocculant> powersj: all done for that bug now - thanks for checking the mp
<powersj> flocculant: thank you!
<flocculant> welcome :)
<flocculant> davmor2: <slangasek> [18:56:44] davmor2: look, clearly this has never been tested right; we should fix that in the future so that we have meaningful netboot tests, but I don't think we're going to fix the test cases between now and 16.10 release
<flocculant> if you do an mp then ping me - I'll get it on the tracker - have some time this cycle for other stuff as I'm having a cycle of running xubuntu testing :)
<flocculant> manual test bugs is on my list of stuff
<flocculant> davmor2: nvm - I see you are in testcase admins anyway :p
<clivejo> hi folks, we (Kubuntu) have a very small fix to make to our packaging, but it is actually preventing our users from upgrading to Yakkety.  We have fixed the packaging and have a debdiff on this bug report LP 1633692
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1633692 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu Xenial) "missing depends on ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt - breaks GUI upgrades to yakkety" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633692
<clivejo> anyone able to help get it accepted and into Xenial ASAP?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Following the SRU procedure outlined in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure , and seeing that you have upload access to xenial-proposed, as long as it follows the proper format, upload and follow the procedure. :)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-10-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
<flexiondotorg> We're live at 15:00 UTC (in ~40 mins) over at UbuntuOnAir with some final ISO testing for #ubuntu 17.10. Join us! http://ubuntuonair.com/
<bittin> o/
<jibel> hey
<bittin> hey testing on my desktop and downloaded iso on my laptop
<bittin> forgot how to md5sum check haven't done it in a while
<jibel> bittin, just run ⟫ md5sum artful-desktop-amd64.iso
<jibel> it should return
<jibel> 4c7b0fcb370b8c8c2b66caca77e31cd4  artful-desktop-amd64.iso
<bittin> seems i have the wrong iso then
<bittin> e685717ad25ca40440f375bc4a59350c  artful-desktop-amd64.iso
<jibel> wrong image then
<bittin> heh where can i find the right one?
<jibel> delete it from your hard drive and redownload it
<bittin> okay
<jibel> or with zsync to save some bandwidth
<jibel> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/artful-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<bittin> wgetting now think it was trying to send me to the Swedish mirrors and they where not updated yet
<bittin> so took it from todays folder instead
<bittin> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20171016/
<jibel> for daily builds it's better to download from the main server, if there are mirrors they'll likely be out of date
<bittin> yeah the /current/ put me wrong
<bittin> due to cache or mirror or something
<bittin> downloading correct .iso now
<bittin> thanks
<jibel> lot of data to sync over a short period of time
<bittin> no worries got 100mbit fibre connection
<bittin> jibel: got right iso now
<bittin> 4c7b0fcb370b8c8c2b66caca77e31cd4  artful-desktop-amd64.iso
<jibel> bittin, great, do you still reproduce the "fail to launch terminal" issue?
<bittin> jibel: not sure yet burning it with wodim
<bittin> jibel: no terminal still crashes
<jibel> bittin, hmm, so you boot, on try / install you select 'english' then click on 'try ubuntu', the session starts and how to do start the terminal ? (or try to)
<jibel> i'm trying to reproduce
<bittin> jibel: yeah choose try Ubuntu from the text menu, when i boot Ubuntu in UEFI mode, and then trying to start the Terminal via the Activities menu in Gnome
<bittin> and it crashes
<jibel> ah, I didn't try with uefi
<jibel> it could be the difference
<jibel> bittin, I don't have a uefi system with me ATM, I'll try tomorrow and keep you updated
<bittin> also says something about Firmwire bug when i am starting on my computer
<jibel> thanks for your help
<bittin> jibel: ah alright no problem
<bittin> might be good having a working terminal in a linux system trying to boot in non uefi mode now too see if it works then
<bittin> jibel: yeah terminal does not start at all in UEFI
<bittin> but starts without UEFI
<bittin-> jibel: also not getting any sound what so ever in the Spotify web app
<bittin-> http://play.spotify.com in Firefox
<bittin-> also Settings is not translated to Swedish yet
<bittin-> that got fixed by installing lang-packs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Artful Final] (20171016) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2017-10-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-10-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171018)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171018)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171018)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171018)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu i386 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu i386 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu amd64 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu MATE amd64 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Studio i386 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu i386 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu amd64 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Studio amd64 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade UbuntuKylin amd64 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Xubuntu amd64 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu MATE i386 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade UbuntuKylin i386 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu amd64 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Xubuntu i386 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2017-10-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
<flocculant> bdmurray mwhudson - hi both, bug 1724046
<ubot5> bug 1724046 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "missing tests for subiquity (installer system for servers)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724046
<flocculant> if that linked code refers to the 2 new testcases added to iso.qa then we've got a problem :)
<flocculant> the testcase names in https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests has to match the testcase names at the tracker
<flocculant> so code needs to change to reflect that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
<mwhudson> flocculant: argh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
<flocculant> mwhudson: :)
<flocculant> if that's the case - I can deal with it
<flocculant> biggest question now is whether 1338 and 1339 already existed?
<flocculant> mp looks like they didn't
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 52 entries have been added, updated or disabled
<bdmurray> flocculant: Did you change the numbers? If not I will.
<flocculant> bdmurray: not done anything yet - also see you have dealt with it - thanks :)
